# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Reign of Winter, GMs Battle Book [GMBB]

## lostsole31

This is my GM-specific tracking thread for in-battle initiative and other tracking of conditions.

If you are a player in my Reign of Winter game, I accept that these are easy to find, but I expect the honor system here. Do not read anything on this channel. 

The IC for my Reign of Winter, Snows of Summer campaign is here.

----------


## lostsole31

Minh has the Ulfen-crafted longsword in hand, and easily takes the spear out of the handles of the door, allowing the door to be opened. The door is open, and a woman in lady-in-waiting gown with blood on it is there. She looks to be in a dreadful state.

So dreadful, in fact, that Drina is pretty sure the woman is _dead_! As is, in fact, her fellow gentlewoman.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Drina, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25.
Amanu: 20. 
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Drina involuntarily takes a step back upon seeing the women.  Shes never seen a person who died a violent death before.  *I guess we should check to see if they are really dead,* she says after halting her retreat.  *Poke them, Griss* 

She then intones a spell while briefling bringing forth a piece of cured hide from a pouch and makes certain particular gestures. Very briefly, there is a faint blue shimmering that limns her entire form before that faint glow disappears.

*R1T20:* Amanu, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Amanu frowns with suspicion at the lady-in-waiting. *"Oh, bountiful nature, lend me your aid to repel those who would defile you."* He waves his hand and intones several words of an ancient tongue, and sends a shimmering ray from his hand towards the poor woman. Despite the angle of the shot, the intervening bodies, and even the boundaries of the carriage, the ray strikes the woman in the left knee for *6 positive energy (6 PE) damage* and there is a sizzling sound and a horrible smell welling it from it as if rotten meat were on a barbecue.

Amanu then calls out the warning, *"It is undead!"*

*R1T19-18:* Perhaps a bit faster than expected, both ladies in waiting attack Minh. A powerful fist slams Minh in his right shin for *7*, a more powerful blow than Minh could have expected from such a person. The other lady misses him, though.

*R1T13:* Isolde had been standing back from the entire massacre site. She doesn't even see the enemy. [They are inside the carriage, and only the entrance to the south is open.] What do you do, and what do you direct Karina to do (if anything)?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 19. (16:22).
Zombie (Red): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Isolde has been off to one side, deep in thought, letting the others handle the dead bodies and other distasteful work. The sound of combat wakes her from her reverie. She asks Karina to take  to the air and provide an overview of the area, as she moves to see what  is happening for herself. She calls out, *"That is a zombie, one of the walking dead!"* 

She forms a quick ball of frozen air and ice particles and sends it towards the carriage. Curse the carriage overhang and your confederates. You are not compassionless, but that weakness causes you to miss.

*R1T9:* Karina takes to the air (going off map), calling down in Taldane, Karina calls out, *"They're slow! They're slow! Make them come to you in the snow!"*

*R1T8:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 19. (16:22).
Zombie (Red): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Tenzei is slow to react to this nonsense.  Undead!  What a preposterous  circumstance!  As if poor people being frozen to death like some sick  parody of a larder wasn't bad enough.  This internal monologue continued  as subconsciously his training kicked in.

"*Let Me Help!*" Tenzei barks.  He  steps eastward to be adjacent to Griss and Minh and reaches out to touch  the both of them and once again reaches for The Dragon aspect of Qi  Zhong.  In that moment between moments an image of a great curling  serpentine tail en-wraps the three imparting a sense of warmth and  security.  Those touched get the feeling that should they accept it the  Dragon will protect them, even if it does involve being momentarily next  to the strange heavyset man. There is a feeling of ... warmth? a tingle? even tangible compassion? ... something that connects the two heroes to the bald foreigner.

Then Tenzei drops into a fighting stance just as reflexively.  His  fingers tensing into the approximation of claws with his weight upon his  back foot and his forefoot extended in a deep crouch. 

*R1T7:* Griss, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 19. (16:22).
Zombie (Red): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* His hands lighting up like miniature suns, Griss sends vortices of light at two of the undead, but having to shoot past the big nagaji, they both miss.

*R1T5:* Darkhelm gets into a crouch on the log, but otherwise performs no visible action.

*R1T4:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 19. (16:22).
Zombie (Red): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* *"Wait, they're- gyaah!"*Minh hisses in pain at the awkward but surprisingly painful smash to his  leg, switching his lead foot to avoid presenting the injured side as a  target.

_Who attacks the shin? This is why I hate  fighting undead- no subtlety or strategy to it, they just lunge forward  with no sense of self-preservation until you hack them to bits or they  manage the same._

Widening the gap between his hands in the grip he has on the blade, Minh  makes a smooth, powerful, almost exaggeratedly textbook overhead chop  with a fierce yell- more the kind of thing from a test-cutting  demonstration than a fencing technique. Minh realizes quickly that a mindless undead or a savvy, martial-trained nagaji are no different when it comes to real battle and not fencing or sparring in a dojo. Namely, that you can't be assured for your target area, and you go for what you can. Minh's strike has to adjust for the low ceiling as the zombie's main body ducks back. Minh's strikes continues down to what did not dodge backwards, though - the zombie's foot. Minh strikes the foot incredibly hard. Stranger still, that seems to be the killing blow, for the sword cleaves through its shin bone and through the ankle and shatters the metatarsals ... and the zombie's body from that point and moving upwards is a strange type of internal combustion that destroys, blackens, and turns to ash the frightful undead.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Zombie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

*DEAD*
Zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Drina circles behind the combatants, seeing that she is not needed to  dispatch the undead as much as she is to keep her compatriots upright  and touches the Minh on his shoulder, *"Merciful Dawnflower, heal this supplicant."* 

The healing that flows into Minh is incredible, fully knitting Minh's wound!

*R2T20:* Amanu, what do you do?

Zombie on deck, Isolde in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

*DEAD*
Zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Amanu sighs, *"You all make it difficult to fight getting in the way."* He intones more prayers and gestures letting another ray of light from his hand towards the zombie, but all the people in the way fouls his shot.

*R2T18:* The remaining doomed lady-in-waiting swings at Minh, smashing his left hand as he holds the sword for *8*.

*R2T13:* Isolde, what do you do? Do you change Karina's orders?

Karina on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

*DEAD*
Zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* *"Karina! Watch the area, tell me if any more appear!"

*Positioning herself behind the others, Isolde aims another blast at the remaining zombie, completely missing.

*R2T9:* Karina continues flying around, keeping watch.

*R2T8:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Griss on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 18. (22:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

*DEAD*
Zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Tenzei can see that the crowded choke point at the exit to the cart is  more than a little blocked.  Times like this call for a little  improvisation.  Even as Griss moves to the side to unleash destruction  Tenzei finds that he is faster.  Squeezing past Drina and past the scrabbling claws of the zombie, Tenzei clambers _on top of the cart_. He turns around to make eye  contact with Minh.*Spoiler: Crunch Explained*
Show

it was a MA just to cross the intervening distance through Drina, and then a separate MA to climb. Your turn is over.

*R2T7:* Griss' hands glow once more as he takes a step (East) to get a better  shot, and releases a vortex of light at the remaining undead, missing.

*R2T5:* Darkhelm balances while moving along the log, and then turns with her right hand up. Though she doesn't possess eyes, one of the colorful markings near where her left eye would be glow orange and a dark ray shoots forth from her hand. Even with all of the bodies in the way in tight combat, she seems to have as much of a sense for that as Amanu does and the ray hits the zombie in the abdomen, and parts of that corpse turns to dust and sloughs off in hundreds of little flakes (*10 damage*).

*R2T4:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Zombie (Blue): 18. (12:22).
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

*DEAD*
Zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Minh snarls- more in pain from the broken finger then irritation at Amanu, but there's a little of it in there. *"Being between you and it is the plan. But if you insist..."*

The injury has made a classical two-handed grip untenable, and Minh  shifts his hold on the sword from a two-handed one to a one-handed  improvisation with his injured limb supporting and strengthening the  good one with the heel of his palm on the base of the other's wrist,  opting to disorient the thing and keep it focused on him by bashing it  in the face with the flat of the blade. Getting proper edge alignment in  the middle of switching grips would be tricky anyway. 

All of that fanciness, however, turns out to be unnecessary, as it ends up being a brilliant critical stroke that destroys the zombie, turning it to ash.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Amanu: 20. 
Isode: 13.
Karina: 9.
Tenzei: 8.
Griss: 7.
Darkhelm: 5.
Minh: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

It isn't too much farther when the snow becomes increasingly deep in this part of the forest, where a windswept gully carves a path through a tree-covered ridge. A soft cascade of snow falls from an overhead branch, hissing softly as it strikes the ground.

The heavy snowdrift is incredibly difficult to slog through [costing 4 squares of movement/ square].

*Surprise Round ...

S17:* The bank of snow suddenly explodes as a large reptile leaps out, as  white as a blizzard and at least six feet in length. It has a dragons  head filled with sharp teeth, and two arms ending in grasping claws. A  cloud of greenish vapor wafts from its gaping maw. It snaps at Darkhelm.

*S16:* Griss, you didn't see it when you passed by - practically right over it - but you were feeling uneasy and spin around to see the thing. What do you do?*Spoiler: Griss*
Show

You would not be walking with sword in hand, because you would want to contact metal as little as possible. Also, this is a surprise round, so you get a MA or a SA, but not both and not an FRA or a FAA.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. 
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (39:39).
Griss: 16. Not surprised.
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*S16:* Seeing the creature attacking his comrade, Griss opens up with his Banelight Vortices. But in doing so, he opens himself up to counterattack as the white snake-lizard-dragon bites at him, but doesn't penetrate his armor. Light shoots at the thing and hits it for *9 light*. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T31:* Amanu, your weapon is slung as the metal components would begin to freeze your hands if you were not careful. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. 
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (30:39). AOO used.
Griss: 16. Not surprised.
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T31:* Amanu curses at the ambush. He unslings his rifle and levels his aim at  the creature hoping to hit something more vulnerable. He pulls the  trigger while trying to recall anything he might have learned of such a  creature. His musket ball hits true and solidly at the creature, tearing through its scales to do *15*.

*R1T27:* Isolde, what do you do? Karina is flying recon, but do you have her do anything else? The snow is very difficult to move in [costing 4 squares of movement per square actually moved].

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Musket in hand (unloaded).
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (15:39). AOO used.
Griss: 16. Not surprised.
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Isolde appears momentarily startled, before backing away while levelling a bone-chilling stare at the lizard-thing. *"It's an artic tatzlwyrm - a northern ambush predator. It's not from around here at all!"* she calls out to her confederates as she surprisingly deftly moves over the snow to get away from the thing.

*R1T17:* The arctic tatzlwyrm turns on Griss and bites at him, but Griss holds up his pommel so it bashes its jaw on the catfolk's hilt for *1 CON*.

*R1T16:* Griss, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Musket in hand (unloaded).
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (12:36, 11:12). -2 to attack rolls until R2T27.
Griss: 16. 
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Taking a deep breath, Griss will stand his ground and send another vortex of light at the creature. It counters first, but Griss' *Perihelion Pauldrons* stop its bite as his banelight just manages to clip the tatzlwyrm for *12 + disabled*. 

*R1T14:* Minh, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Musket in hand (unloaded).
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (0:36, 11:12). -2 to attack rolls until R2T27. DISABLED!!!
Griss: 16. 
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* _What? The weather was preposterous enough. That's-_ -the creature snaps and snarls- _-something to think about in just a moment._

Recovering from the dual shocks of being ambushed and finding out that  the identity of the creature doing the ambushing made this whole weird  mess somehow _more_ complicated, Minh makes what he can of his awful footing by taking a deep stance, then just outright _leaping_  into an extended lunge, a jump carrying him over the knee-deep snow  just far enough for the length of his weapon and his formidable wingspan  to do the rest, adopting a terrible stance as he does ... and his weapon glides over the scales of the creature, not into.

*R1T13:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Musket in hand (unloaded).
Isode: 27.
Arctic Tatzlwyrm: 17. (0:36, 11:12). -2 to attack rolls until R2T27. DISABLED!!!
Griss: 16. 
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14. _Poisoners' stance_.
Tenzei: 13.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Tenzei won't take the time to mince words, he dives through the snow in a  low and erratic sweeping move that brings him behind the scaled thing. His acrobatics are beautiful, but far more tiring than expected, and he doesn't have the time to make an attack.

*R1T12:* It has been frustrating for Griss to be positioned for a flank, but to be unable to actually be flanking .... because Darkhelm doesn't carry any apparent weapons. This changes temporarily as a bolt of lightning comes out of the sky to strike at Darkhelm's now upraised right arm. The lightning plays along her arm and she holds an end of it while whipping out the rest at the dragon, striking sure and true and killing it instantly. Darkhelm releases the electricity harmlessly.

*Combat Ends ...* 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Musket in hand (unloaded).
Isode: 27.
Griss: 16. 
Karina: 15.
Minh: 14. _Poisoners' stance_.
Tenzei: 13. Dragon style.
Darkhelm: 12.
Drina: 10. _Mage armor_ (2 hours).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S20:* Amanu gets hit in the leg by something for *1* and it is very cold (no extra effect).
*S17:* Something small bounces off of Griss' armor.
*S14:* Something hits Drina's left hand for *1 NL + staggered* (from the numbing cold). 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Amanu, what do you do? You will have to spend a MA to make a Perception check if you want to find the sniper(s).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23.
Minh: 21.
Shor: 20. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 7. Arrows (19).
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 1. Arrows (19).
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. 
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *Of course. Not a magical threat- a mundane distraction to draw attention from beings similarly sized to the little bundles*, Minh  thinks to himself. Minh's hands blur into a fluid repetition of the pressure-point kata he  displayed earlier- his long practice showing in how he compresses the  motion into an instant before launching himself forward, powering his  way through the snowdrifts towards the incongruously tiny threat.  They've chosen their battlefield well, and he judges there to be little  point trying to get close enough to attack with a spear: adjusting his  grip to free up his dominant hand, he reaches into the opposite arm's  sleeve and retrieves a dart to fling at the sprite above him- the motion  smooth and powerful, swiftly snapping at the waist and shoulder to  propel the weapon, but the cold is numbing and this is not his forte as his dart goes sailing past.

*R1T20:* The little sprite that just had a dart thrown at it now is fully revealed as it brazenly shoots at Minh, hitting him in the head with a tiny arrow for *1 NL*.

*R1T19:* Drina, you are staggered from the numbing cold of that tiny arrow (so only a MA or a SA, not both nor a FRA/FAA). What do you do? It costs 2 squares to move in this snow.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
Shor: 20. (18:18). Arrows (18).
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (15:18). Sniping Stealth: 1. Arrows (19).
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. 
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Drina performs an incantation and motions towards the fey creature.  A  silver bolt of force flies from her index finger and unerringly strike  both sprites. The one to the east gets struck for *4 force*, and the one to the south gets hit for *5 force*. 

*R1T18:* Griss, what do you do? The snow is difficult terrain (2 squares to move).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
Shor: 20. (13:18). Arrows (18).
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (11:18). Sniping Stealth: 1. Arrows (19).
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. 
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Griss takes a few steps toward the imps, shouting "*Is that all ya got?*"as he then releases a vortex of light at each of them. The first one misses the one to the east. But the second one gets hit with a soft crit for *16 light*! The little sprite gets blown off the branch and falls below to the snow for *1 (lethal) + 4 NL*.

*R1T17:* The sprite to the east takes a shot at the darker (and newer) of the Darkhelms, missing.

*R1T16:* Karina sends a long a sense of emptathic concern to Isolde, and then closes right to her position.

*R1T14:* The third assailant that was unseen was able to reposition behind the party, and lets loose with a magical riot of light!

Isolde, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). DYING!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (11:18). Arrows (18).
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. 
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;25349980]*R1T18:* Griss takes a few steps toward the imps, shouting "*Is that all ya got?*"as he then releases a vortex of light at each of them. The first one misses the one to the east. But the second one gets hit with a soft crit for *16 light*! The little sprite gets blown off the branch and falls below to the snow for *1 (lethal) + 4 NL*.

*R1T17:* The sprite to the east takes a shot at the darker (and newer) of the Darkhelms, missing.

*R1T16:* Karina sends a long a sense of emptathic concern to Isolde, and then closes right to her position.

*R1T14:* The third assailant that was unseen was able to reposition behind the party, and lets loose with a magical riot of light! Nothing appears to happen, however, and those caught in the effect (Isolde, her crow Karina, and Darkhelm II) seem annoyed.

*R1T10:* Tenzei, what do you do? The snow is difficult terrain.

Isolde on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). DYING!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (11:18). Arrows (18).
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. 
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Huffing and puffing like an overly taxed farm animal Tenzei waddles  through the snow to at least be in range of assisting his companions.   Wishing perhaps that he possessed snow shoes like the indigenous people  had once worn whom he had seen on the long trek across the Aganpei.   Keeping to the traditional forms whilst in hip deep snow was slow going,  that's for sure.

"*Warm my heart, Qi Zhong!*" Tenzei's  prayer flows into words that are more akin to growls and the sounds of  ancient echoing bells.  Tenzei's throat glows from within, a merry red. 

*R1T9:* Isolde moves through the snow more deftly than anyone else. Back with arcane power, she looks to the sprite up in the tree and shouts, *"Fall!"*

She turns around, *"Karina, kill the one that tried to ensorcel us. Everyone else, concentrate fire on the rear one before attacking the one in the tree, for my magicks are irresistible."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm(s) on deck, Minh in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). DYING!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (11:18). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn.
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (18:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10.
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Amanu levels his musket with the creature next to Darkhelm, with no one  in his line of fire he lets off a shot that hits the sprite for *9 mod* before quickly reloading. Amanu notices he doesn't quite feel the bite of the wintry cold anymore.

*R2T23:* Darkhelm moves around the north side of the sprite Amanu hit, conjures a lash of lightning, which is dodged by the fey. It is less successful at dodging the stray bolt of lightning that hits it for *6 electricity*. False Darkhelm doesn't do anything.

*R2T21:* Minh, you are in _poisoner's stance_. You no longer feel the bite of winter for some reason. The areas in the gray circles are in dim light from dark clouds above. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Griss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). DYING!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). STAGGERED til R1T14.
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (5:18). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn.
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (9:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10.
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Minh strides purposefully through the snow, focusing on infusing the wushu dart he draws with negative chi before throwing it at the eastern opponent. His dart strikes the small sprite in the head *4 mod + staggered + 2 WIS*. That sprite is looking really woozy.

*R2T19:* Drina, you are no longer staggered. You also notice that the cold of the environment doesn't bite so much like it had before.

Griss on deck, Pym in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (1:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. STAGGERED!!!
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (9:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10.
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Drina chooses to repeat her previous attack, firing force darts from her fingers with one dart for each sprite, each one getting hit for *5 force*. The one to the east falls out of the tree and into a drift of snow.

*R2T18:* Griss, only one sprite is active - the one to the north. What do you do? Remember it costs 2 sq. of movement per sq. traveled.

Karina on deck, sprite in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
 Pym: 17. (-4:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. STAGGERED!!! DYING!!!
Karina: 16.
Vosi: 14. (4:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19).
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10.
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Once again, Griss lashes out with a vortex of light, hitting the imp for *9 light*, knocking the sprite back and onto the ground. It is not moving.

*R2T16:* Karina hops into the next square, pushing the unmoving fey around with its beak.

*R2T10:* Tenzei, all enemies appear to be down. What do you do?

Isolde on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
* Base Assessment 29, 27 due to distance. DC 10/15/20/25.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-4:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. STAGGERED!!! STABLE!!!
Karina: 16.
 Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). DYING!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10.
Isolde: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* *"Filthy monster,"* says Isolde as she takes out her dagger and stabs the one near her for *1 mod.* 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Minh in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23. Occultation active.
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-5:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. DYING!!!
Karina: 16.
 Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). DYING!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10. DELAYING!!!
Isolde: 9. Dagger in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Amanu takes a moment to scan the surroundings for any other threats or observers before he lowers his guard.

*R3T23:* Darkhelm stands there, holding out her arms upwards, and the dark clouds above quickly dissipate. The "false" Darkhelm winks out of view.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Everyone*
Show

_"There is no need to kill for killing's sake. That is what they wanted when they attacked. We should not be sharing  so ignoble a goal."_
She reaches down and shoos away the raven while attempting an untrained heal check to stabilize the sprite near her.*Spoiler: Darkhelm>>>ALCON (Means "All Concerned," i.e., Everyone in Range)*
Show

_"I believe I have succeeded in stabilizing this one."_

*R3T21:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Griss in the hole, Tenzei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23. 
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_.
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-5:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. DYING!!!
Karina: 16.
  Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). STABLE!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10. DELAYING!!!
Isolde: 9. Dagger in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Minh just observes the argument. Honestly, it was nothing to him to take the life of those that attacked him, but he didn't feel strongly about it either way so he delays.... 

*R3T19:* Drina, what do you do now that you are having that first "moral quandary" in the party?

Griss on deck, Karina in the hole, Minh/ Tenzei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23. 
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_. DELAYING!!
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-5:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. DYING!!!
Karina: 16.
  Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). STABLE!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10. DELAYING!!!
Isolde: 9. Dagger in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Drina considers Amanu's words and finds she agrees with the strange woman.  *"That  sounds reasonable, but let us disarm the sprite and bind her, in case  she wakes up still intent on causing mischief.  I have twine in my pack,  or thread.  Do you prefer searching her or tying her up?"* 

*R3T18:* Griss, what do you do?

Karina on deck, Isolde in the hole, Minh/Tenzei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23. 
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_. DELAYING!!
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-5:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. DYING!!!
Karina: 16.
  Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). STABLE!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10. DELAYING!!!
Isolde: 9. Dagger in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* "*I'll search her while you get your twine out.*"  And Griss proceeds to do just that, cautiously, just in case the sprite wakes up, tactically choosing the one that Isolde is murderously standing over to throw her off her game. It turns out this sprite likely presents as a "him/he" rather than a "she/her," for whatever that means in the lands of fey. So, there is a short sword and a shortbow size appropriately (18 arrows remain), and it wears diaphanous clothing. Its largest possession is a pouch that is worn like a knapsack, that has several gold coins in it. 

*Combat Ends ...*

As you gather everything up, you will find that each of these sprites (two male, one female) are tough, as all three of them happened to be able to self-stabilize. Each of them has 14 gold coins, for a total of 42 gold coins among them.

One point of annoyance is that Drina might have had twine at one point, but she ran out ... and all she has left are string (which is smaller and lighter) and thread. She has to use all 50' of her string to securely bind all three comatose sprites. 

Now what?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 27. Musket in hand.
Darkhelm: 23. 
Minh: 21. _Poisoner's stance_. DELAYING!!
 Shor: 20. (-4:18, 4 NL). Arrows (18). STABLE!!!
Drina: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). 
Griss: 18.
Pym: 17. (-5:18, 6:8 WIS). Arrows (18). Will "Fall" on its turn. STABLE!!!
Karina: 16.
  Vosi: 14. (-6:18). Sniping Stealth: 18. Arrows (19). STABLE!!!
Tenzei: 10. Dragon Style. Firebelly til R31T10. DELAYING!!!
Isolde: 9. Dagger in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

The heroes, such as you are, continue onwards. After awhile, a narrow  game trail winds its way through the trees and undergrowth here.  Hoofprints mark the underlying snow, leading in both directions. The  party sees, coming from a connecting point on this game trail, a stag.   The stag doesn't run away, nor approach, nor show signs of hostility,  but does look at the party.

*Begin Round One (until it is determined initiative is not needed) ...*

*R1T27:* Drina, you are not in combat. This is a first-contact situation that could be tense, so initiative is noted unless or until either combat does begin, or is determined to not be needed. You are the first one who may respond. Note that the elk is 80' from you.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Elk: 18. (22:22).
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina raises her hand and takes an unbidden step towards the stag.  *"What a beautiful creature."*, she says in a whisper.  *"We should wait for him to pass."*, she says quietly to the others. 

*R1T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Elk: 18. (22:22).
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* What a fascinating beast!  Tenzei is tempted for a moment to spread his  hands and wave at the beast in the universal sign for "Hello, beast!" but  he catches himself.  Regarding the snowy ground he finds himself  blissfully wishing that he had paid more attention to the horse-master  from his youth, for riding this creature would certainly make traversing  the packed snow easier.  Then again....Tenzei regards the branching  antlers with trepidation, his lessons on horseback riding may not be  terribly applicable to that thing.  Regarding its fur and heaving flanks  on the other hand does bring up another idea and Tenzei's stomach  gently rumbles.  Out of the corner of his mouth Tenzei inquires of the  group.  "*Do we require more supplies?*" 

*R1T21:* Darkhelm trudges through the snow to move forward a little.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Group*
Show

_"We might. Normally, elk is as good a game as any. But as we live near Heldren, where an elk that actually regards you is possible some type of sacred messenger of Erastil, perhaps we should see what transpires."_

The elk seems to be quietly regarding the group, unafraid.

*R1T17:* Amanu, musket is in hand and loaded. No combat is currently happening with this brush with nature. Truly, your own acceptance of the philosophy of red-in-tooth-and-claw feels slightly blunted as you sense something otherworldly about this encounter, for surely most stags would have sensed the predatory nature that are in humanoids and run off. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
* Elk: x. (22:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Amanu smiles as he lets his musket rest non threateningly against his  shoulder while gesturing slowly with his off hand. With a warm and soft  voice he addresses the creature more so than his companions. *"Ah.  What a wonderful blessing this is. Truly, if nature did not walk with  us, such a magnificent beast would not deem us worthy of his grace."*  Amanu searches his memories for stories of such encounters as he walks  calmly toward the creature, ready to halt if it grows uncomfortable with  his approach. 

*R1T16:* The elk's ears perk up as Amanu speaks to it, and it starts to calmly and comfortably walk forward in the snow_ towards_ the party. But the party really gets the weird when the elk speaks!  *"Thank you, fellow traveler, and good travels may you have. Unseasonable weather we are having, wouldn't you say? Though not nearly as uncommon as those who would treat respectfully with me, no doubt. Tell me, what brings you so deep into the ensorcelled Border Wood?"*

*R1T8:* Griss, you may go_._

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
* Elk: x. (22:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I am honored, Wanderer Drina,"* says Fawfein.

Darkhelm moves up some, and her telepathy is heard by all. _<"How come your mouth doesn't move when you speak?">_

*"I am a magical talking stag."
*
Darkhelm answers as she moves up to Griss. _<"And  I am a nature worshiper of Sarenrae. I don't know about spells. I was  never trained in such matters, but I know that even magic has a rule.  The means by which sound comes out of your voice and is 'heard' is  different from my own 'telepathy. But I do know that magic doesn't  completely subvert the rules of nature, but merely co-opts them.'">_

*"I do not know how I am or came to be, but I speak. Is that not enough?"*

*<"The other thing I noticed, now that I am standing nearby you?">*

*"Yes? What's that?"*

Lightning forms in Darkhelm's right hand, coiling around and she throws reaches out to lash the stag for *8 electricity* as if holding a whip of electriity. _<"I  smell the fey riding you, probably using magic to give you a 'voice,'  and your meat will taste good by our warm campfire tonight.">_

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Drina, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
* Elk: x. (14:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina, having come to trust her fellow follower of Sarenrae, draws  colored sand from the pouch at her belt and hurls it toward Fawfein  while voicing arcane syllables. A riot of light and colors flash from her hands. Fawfein is too far to be affected .... but Tenzei isn't.

Tenzei, roll a Will save vs. a mind-affecting effect!  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26.
Darkhelm: 21.
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
* Elk: x. (14:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Tenzei looks at the pretty, pretty colors ... nothing he was ever trained to resist in all of his years of martial arts, not even considering supernatural or magical threats .. and thinks about how better to accessorize his garb.

*R1T21:* Darkhelm's lightning lash starts to glow ever brighter and she moves behind the elk while drawing Yuln's sword in her off-hand. Though the lightning appears more powerful, she only grazes the elk to do *7 electricity*. Strange things now appear on Darkhelm ... first are a pair of greaves on her legs, and the second is a metallic gorget appearing about her neck, but seen within the surface of the metallic gorget is what appears to be a storm, as if looking into another world's darkened, stormy skies.

*R1T17:* Amanu, your musket is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21.
Amanu: 17. Musket in hand.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
* Elk: x. (7:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"What are you doing?"* Amanu shouts. *"Stand down, or are YOU a murderer?"*Amanu levels his musket at Darkhelm, prepared to defend himself if Darkhelm turns on him. 

*R1T16:* *"CHAAARRRGE!"* is heard a squeaking voice full of rage.  The stag moves forward and charges to charge Tenzei, but the snow gives it difficulty and it can't quite charge, and even blind and stunned Tenzei seems to possess some level of defense.

Meanwhile, on the back line, Amanu ... your musket shrinks to 1/16 its size and is now completely useless to you! No sooner does that happen then you see a teensy, tiny creature not even a full foot tall flying just above and to the side of you!

*R1T8:* Griss, what do you do? Tenzei is blind and stunned, and getting attacked by a stag. There is also a diminutive flying thing by Amanu, and his musket is the length of a palm now.

Drina on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
Elk: 15.9. (7:22).
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Griss was startled by Darkhelm's apparently unprovoked attack, but all seems clear now. Raising his hands, he sends light vortices at both the attacking stag and the imp. The stag gets hit for *9 light* and falls with a big whump in the snow, having failed to hit Griss with its horns. The fey creature dodges the light that comes its way.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Drina, only the fey creature by Amanu is active. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
Elk: 15.9. (-2:22). DYING!!!
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Feeling her previous failure keenly, Drina is far more careful as she  turns around to sight on the fey close to Amanu.  She trudges through  the snow just enough to cast a spell that targets the winter sprite but  does not reach her ally.  Fire bursts from her outstretched hands and  engulfs her target. The little creature ducks as best as it can with its nimble form, only taking *3 fire*. 

*R2T26:* Tenzei, ever close your eyes after dealing with strobe lights or the like, and you can still "see" even though your eyes are shut ... weird, muted colors, shapes, and squiggly lines? Yup, and you are focused on them right now.

*R2T21:* Darkhelm steps up, releasing the lighting and putting two hands on the sword, and then drops down with a power stroke for *8* to try to end the elk's suffering, but it wasn't enough as the unconscious elk gives muted noises of pain.

*R2T17:* Amanu, you now hold onto a useless, teensy musket with one hand. What do you do?

Fey on deck, Griss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14).
Elk: 15.9. (-10:22). DYING!!!
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Amanu clasps his hand around his miniature musket and draws his rapier  with his other hand. Assuming a defensive posture he calls out, *"Please, calling to violence so quickly? Let us talk, they might know what is going on!"* 

*R2T16:* Amanu isn't really getting listened to, though, as the little fey screeches in a vengeful rage, *"Snowball!!!"* before winking out of view.

*R2T8:* Griss, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14). _Invisible_.
 Elk: 15.9. (-11:22). DYING!!!
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* The slight shimmer at Griss' shoulders fades, to be replaced by a  glistening in his eyes. True to his calculations, the imp had closed on him in a direct line from where it had been. A banelight blast shoots the thing skims its arm for *3 light*. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Drina, you saw Griss' strange light-ball weapon impact something in the square just east and just above (5' off the ground). You know the square the fey is in, but you may not "target" the creature. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. BLINDED & STUNNED til R3T27, then STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14). _Invisible_.
 Elk: 15.9. (-11:22). DYING!!!
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Drina breaks through the snow diagonally forward and left.  She sets her  feet and sends another gout of flame toward where she saw her tiny  adversary shimmer out of sight, obviously not paying attention to Griss shooting at a very near contact. She casts a spell, and a gout of flame bursts towards where the fey was ... but by stepping where she did instead of just staying put, she would have missed anyway.  :Small Sigh: 

*R3T26:* Tenzei's vision begins to clear, but he is still stunned ....

*R3T21:* While Griss has his battle with something Darkhelm cannot see, she seems to reverently pause over the pained, dying elk before finally delivering a stroke of mercy with the sword.

*R3T17:* Amanu, you are in total defense with rapier in hand (and tiny gun held/ not wielded in other). You see Griss flash attack something due east of him. What do you do?

Invisible fey on deck, Griss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14). _Invisible_.
Griss: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Amanu stands aghast at the rampant slaughter of those who were just a  moment ago talking. He continues to hold his defensive posture, unsure  of who his allies and enemies are at this moment. *"Please, stop this madness!"* 

*R3T16:* Griss sees the fey hover just above his head and concentrate before Griss feels strange energies wash over him. Without seeing the fey casting, he was unsure what was happening, so by the time the energies hit him, it is too late for him to prepare himself mentally. While not shrinking to an undue degree, still Griss shrinks down to a height of 3' (weighing in at 18 pounds). It is only his tall, lankiness that allows him to still even be considered Small size at best.

But by making that strange attack, the fey is now visible again.

*R3T8:* Griss, what do you do?

Drina on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (14:14). _Invisible_.
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* *"Really?  You're really gonna get it now!"* Griss says as a burst of light hits the fey for *8 light*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei is no longer stunned, and is now on deck; Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. STUNNED til R4T27.
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Fawfein: 16. (3:14). 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Now that the fey creature is fully visible, Drina falls back on _Old  Reliable_, shooting two barbs of force from her fingers into the beast for a total of *11 force*, dropping it.

*R4T26:* Tenzei, you are no longer stunned, nor are you aware of what happened in the intervening time since you were stunned. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* "...And that is why socks are the most universally appreciated form of western clothing."   One moment there was an elk.  The next the world was overtaken by the  most distracting spray of colors and thoughts, other events playing out  as some sort of half remembered blurry echo as Tenzei rambled about the  ramifications of socks and their relationship to pack mules.  Then there  is a sparking flash and the world abruptly reasserts itself.  Tenzei  looks down at the little blasted figure lying in the snow and gestures  with his fist towards the creature questioningly as if to ask 'I punch  this?'

*R4T21:* Darkhelm moves past the much-smaller Griss to stand over the fallen fey. Her head looks to Tenzei's direction, then down at the fey.

*R4T17:* Amanu, what do you do?

Griss on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Amanu stands in (cautious) disbelief at the slaughter he just witnessed. 

*R4T8:* Griss walks over to the fey. Looking down at it, he mutters.  *"This had better wear off!"*

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T27:* Drina looks around for more foes, planning to fire more force bolts if she spots any.

*R5T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* Tenzei stares at the little corpse, his fist still cocked backwards.   Wait....Is it a corpse?  It occurs to him that perhaps he has been too  trusting of the surface level and he peers closely at the fallen fae  straining to see any sign of life. But using his eyeballs alone aren't enough to tell. He has to put "hands on" to do a Heal check.

Tenzei, you spent a MA to look at the creature, do you spend a SA to do a Heal check to actually check for signs of life?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26 (Cont'd):* As far as Tenzei can see the fallen winged creature does not appear to  be playing dead.  The through crosses his mind to try and find a pulse  before he dismisses the idea.  It's so cold he can barely feel his own  finger tips let alone something that would be as faint as a fairy's  heart beat.

Straightening up and letting his arms relax (and pulling them into his  sleeves for good measure) Tenzei faces the group and solemnly proclaims.   "*We must find the propagator of these events.  There is too much hostility to this weather and its inhabitants for  these events to be circumstantial.*" 

*R5T21:* Darkhelm kneels down over the fey, tries to tend to it, but it is just so tiny in her hands that Darkhelm just leaves it to its fate, be it dead or alive.

*R5T17:* Amanu, what do you do? Nobody is answering you.

Griss on deck, Drina in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-8:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Amanu stands back and watches with great confusion as Darkhelm attempts  to tend to the creature they just assaulted so casually. *"Why? Why did you attack them if you were then going to try and save them? Their deception may have only been caution."* 

*R5T8:* Griss looks at Amanu *"You didn't see them attack us?"
*
He will then begin searching the imp, but Darkhelm's stern telepathic reply comes, _<"Wait.">_

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.).
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-9:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T27:* Drina, hearing Darkhelm's injunction, prepares to fire another round of  glowing darts at any enemy combatants that dare raise their little  heads. 

*R6T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (30 min.). READIED to cast magic missile at enemies that appear.
Tenzei: 26. 
Darkhelm: 21. 
Amanu: 17. Rapier in hand. TD.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Fawfein: 16. (-9:14, 13 CON). DYING!!! 
Griss: 8. _Reduced_ til 63T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T18:* A creature comes up out of the ice just past where the snowman had been and closes on Amanu. From the waist up, the creature seems like a humanoid crudely made of ice, and the lower portion is serpentine to a tail, but also spiky and ice-like. It is only about 4' tall. It comes right up to the vanaran, and swings up to hit Amanu in his right lower arm for *3 + 2 cold*.

*R1T15:* Amanu, you were stunned, but now you have quickly recovered. Nothing is in hand (which is good, because it would've dropped it, anyway). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (22:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 15. 
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 13. 
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Amanu curses as he draws his rapier and stabs at the creature, but misses wildly from some cold forming on the handle of his rapier, and nearly stabs himself.

*R1T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (22:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. 
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. 
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* At this point Tenzei shouldn't really be surprised by things going south  rapidly.  After all, the snowman did warn everyone.  Still, an  explosion is an explosion, and Tenzei can't help but jumping just a  little.  He moves in to support his traveling companion and swings an  axe kick that creates a whip crack of noise in the air far louder than a  human foot should be able too.  The sound is akin to that of a great  serpentine tail that echoes through the mind. The thing moves its head and torso out of the way, but the axe kick just manages to catch the corner of whatever counts as its hip - where torso and tail meet - and does *7*. It does not appear debilitated in any way beyond injury.

*R1T13:* Darkhelm's telepathy is "heard" by the party.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"It is a small ice elemental - ice given sapience. As such, it cannot suffer any type of biological disruption, Tenzei. Nor. Griss, can you strike any weak spots ... for other than fire it has none."_
A "new Darkhelm," like there was in the fight with the three fey before, appears and is flanking with Tenzei. This time, with the lighting a little better than before, you note that while Darkhelm wasn't wearing any armor, there is slightly less darkness "around" her, and she seems a little more vulnerable before, like this copy of her takes some of her essence in some way.

*R1T12:* Griss nods without looking at Darkhelm. He moves forward through the snow and shoots a light ball at the ice elemental.

*R1T11:* Drina, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (15:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. 
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Hearing Darkhelms communication, Drina realizes she is the groups  best hope against this creature.  So she forges ahead to stand beside  the Vanara before casting a spell meant to unleash a gout of flame from her hands directly into the fire elemental. So focused was she on getting her spell off she didn't realize she was as close as she was to the small creature as it punches her in the left elbow while she casts with a light crit for *5 + 3 cold* *+ staggered*. So painful and numbing is the cold that she loses her spell.

*R1T6:* Another small ice elemental appears, flanking the Faux Darkhelm. It punches the fake Darkhelm, who in turn disappears. The real Darkhelm seems to have regained that faint extra dark essence about her.  Both elementals, not understanding that they didn't actually kill or destroy anything, give raspy, shrill cheer.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* The first one moves on the snow like its nothing, sidestepping away from the heavyset human. It swings at Drina again, but misses.

*R2T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (15:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. 
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Amanu makes his way down and past Tenzi, invoking some divine words he  lets loose a small glob of acid at the creature who previously attacked  him, hitting it for *3 acid*.

*R2T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Griss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (12:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. 
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Tenzei is drafting in the vacuum left in the air by his initial kick.   He allows this negative pressure to pull him forwards, but it doesn't pull him enough to ignore the difficult terrain of the snow. He tries a double-fist strike, but underestimating the snow underfoot has him missing wildly.

*R2T13:* Darkhelm moves through the snow a little closer, and with a lash of lightning attacks the one threatening Drina. but misses.

*R2T12:* Griss moves as far as he can, and switches up from trudging through the snow to carefully moving along the ice, his rapier now in hand.

*R2T11:* Drina, you recover from the extremely short period in which you were staggered. What do you do?

Szassh on deck, Skrikks in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Skrikks: 18. (12:22).
Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. Rapier in hand.
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (22:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Drina attempts to cast her spell again, pointing due east. The lead one tries to punch at her first, but in failing it is by the fire, partially shading his friend, who only takes *7 fire*. 

*R2T6:* The remaining ice elemental skates up to Drina effortlessly and swings twice at her, but she is ready and dodges both blows.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. Rapier in hand.
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (15:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Amanu lets loose another glob of acid at Szassh, hitting it in the center of mass for *2 acid*. 

*R3T14:* Tenzei, you are in dragon stance. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Griss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. Rapier in hand.
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.). 
Szassh: 6. (13:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Tenzei proceeds with punching, posthaste.  His pugilistic potshots are  more or less as effective as they have been before in a cosmic sense. His first strike has the creature looking woozy as the second hit then knocks it down, where it is now unmoving.

*R3T13:* Darkhelm closes and using her lightning lash, sunders the small ice elemental into a wave of ice chunks that scatter everywhwere.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 15. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Stance.
Darkhelm: 13. 
Griss: 12. Rapier in hand.
Drina: 11. _Mage armor_ (15 min.).

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu and Griss can get _as close as they want_ to three bandits that are quarreling over shares of loot.

Amanu, what do you want to do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: xx. Rapier in hand. [ST-32]
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Griss: xx. Rapier in hand. [ST-32]

Tenzei: xx. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Darkhelm: xx. 
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

Griss, on the other hand, doesn't have a mindmeld with Amanu. He just slinks forward and before Amanu can hiss at him (which would have given him away, anyway), Griss stabs a bandit in the foot, through the ankle for *18 + 1 STR*. The shock and pain of a perfect strike to where the artery branches to the foot drops the man. As a signal for the others, Griss calls out, *"For Lady Mala----whatsername!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27-25:* Drina and Tenzei, do you begin closing through the snow towards the ruckus?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27.
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Raider-Green:  21. (13:13).
Darkhelm: 18. 
Raider-Blue: 17. (13:13).
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-5:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina, upon hearing Griss' war cry, immediately re-casts her armor  of shimmering force and begins moving toward him as fast as she can,  following the footsteps he and Amanu left behind. 

*R1T25:* Tenzei ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Raider-Green:  21. (13:13).
Darkhelm: 18. 
Raider-Blue: 17. (13:13).
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-5:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* "*Oh dear...*" This had been a very violent day.

Tenzei moves to assist. His powerful legs churn through the snow until he catches up with Amanu to see two bandits standing and one down with blood pooling quickly from his lower right foot, Griss standing over him with bloody rapier.

*R1T21:* Green draws his sword and steps forward to attack, Griss deflecting the blade.

*R1T18:* Darkhelm passes Drina and gets to a point a little behind Tenzei and Amanu, not quite seeing the battle for the ice on the trees and brush.

*R1T17:* Blue steps over his fallen ally while drawing his short sword, but Griss was focused on deflecting the other blade. This one catches Griss in the underarm for *7*.

*R1T14:* Amanu, your rapier is in hand. What do you do? The snow is difficult terrain.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Raider-Green:  21. (13:13).
Darkhelm: 18. 
Raider-Blue: 17. (13:13).
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-5:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Amanu curses as he trudges through the snow to assist Griss. He stabs at the foe in front of him, striking him in the belly for *4*. 

*R1T7:* Griss gets into a strange combat stance, one fit for hunting more than killing. He attacks Green, but in doing so, Griss seems to temporarily disappear and reappear again farther along his striking path - not having moved from his space, but his strike surprising his assailant as his rapier suddenly appears in the man's chest for *10 + 1 STR*, before it is withdrawn.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Raider-Green:  21. (3:13, 12/13 STR).
Darkhelm: 18. 
Raider-Blue: 17. (9:13).
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-6:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Drina grunts in frustration and runs over behind Tenzei hoping to get a better view. Seeing two armed men facing off against her new friends, she casts magic missile at the one she sees the best. Two bolts of arcane energy strike Raider-Green for *7*, dropping him. 

*R2T25:* Tenzei, that leaves one active raider .... Blue. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Raider-Blue on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
 Raider-Green:  21. (-4:13, 12/13 STR). DYING!!!
Darkhelm: 18. 
Raider-Blue: 17. (9:13).
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-6:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* As Tenzei finishes his approach, there is a bright, hot flash of pain  under his arm (*5*), as if a deep cut had suddenly opened where no blade had  struck.  Even as he felt this, he knew instinctively that Griss was  himself feeling a great deal better(*5 healing*). But, there is also a pain from another part of his body (*5*), and Amanu feels much better as well (*5 healing*). Finally, he is wracked with more pain (*5*), as he Drina is healed as well (*5 + 1 NL healing*). That's a lot of pain all at once, But Tenzei can at least breathe easier knowing that all three of them are healed enough by his link to not hurt him further at this time.

From deep within Tenzei gathers a spark of ki.  That  infinitesimal life energy that flows through him is brighter to his  inner eye than any cursory inspection of a wound and he pops that ki  spark with a tiny needle from his pei zin supply kit.  The movement so  fast as to be a blur.  He felt his ki flow strengthen slightly and  sighed in relief (*3 healing*).

Turning his gaze to the sole man standing.  "*Hold!  Drop your weapons or you shall surely be slain.*" 

*R2T18:* Darkhelm delays, awaiting the raider's answer.

*R2T17:* The man shouts, *"I yield! I yield!"* as he drops his sword. He still has his shield, which technically could be a weapon, but he is worried in taking it off that he'll get sucker-stabbed, so he goes to his knees instead on top of his fallen friend. *"Mercy! Mercy!"*

*R2T16:* Darkhelm comes out of delay and double-moves closer.

*R2T14:* Amanu, what do you do?

Griss on deck, Drina in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
 Raider-Green:  21. (-5:13, 12/13 STR). DYING!!!
 Raider-Blue: 17. (9:13). Sword dropped.
Darkhelm: 16.
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-6:13, 12:13 STR). DYING!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Amanu holds his rapier to the man, ready to act if he behaves aggressively. *"Tell us, who are you and where did you get this loot?"* 

*R2T7:* Griss crosses around and flanks the man with Amanu.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Raider-Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
 Raider-Green:  21. (-5:13, 12/13 STR). DYING!!!
 Raider-Blue: 17. (9:13). Sword dropped.
Darkhelm: 16.
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-6:13, 12:13 STR). STABLE!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Drina, seeing the situation well in hand, begins looking around to be sure there is no one else who might attack ... but sees nothing.

*R3T25:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Raider-Blue on deck (currently on his knees, sword dropped, begging for mercy), Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Tenzei: 25. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Raider-Blue: 17. (9:13). Sword dropped.
Darkhelm: 16.
Amanu: 14. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
 Raider-Red:  12. (-6:13, 12:13 STR). STABLE!!!
Griss: 7. Rapier in hand.

*DEAD*
Raider-Green

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu quietly passes by Tenzei, with the latter understanding that stealth is the vanaran's bailiwick. But as soon as Amanu creeps north into the NW corner of the room, a board from the old lodge makes a terrific creak just as Amanu sees far to the eastern side of the lodge (looking out a window to the eastern porch) a human man. The problem is, the man sees Amanu and shouts, *"Intruders!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Tenzei, so much for Amanu being stealthy. You currently have a life link set up with Amanu, Drina, and Griss. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (13:13).
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Ten-Penny: 18.
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand.
Red Raider: 16. (13:13).
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (13:13).
Blue Raider: 6. (13:13).
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13).

*DEAD*
...

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* "*This feels familiar.*"

Tenzei goes to the double doors to the southwest and bars them. The less places to enter this room, the less likely the pair were to  be flanked, and it was easier to defend a corridor than an open field.

"*We shall make the same stand as Zhao'den'si!*" Tenzei begins to explain. 

*R1T21:* Purple Raider comes into view and calls out while taking a shot at Amanu (and missing) with his shortbow, *"Got some freaky-monkey man, here! And somebody's by the front door!"*

*R1T16:* Red, the one who spotted Amanu and broke the intended ambush. *"Yeah, he'll make an interesting pelt!"*

He closes on Amanu and shoots, an arrow skimming the vanaran's left knee for *1*.

*R1T15:* Amanu, rapier in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (13:13). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (13:13).
Blue Raider: 6. (13:13).
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13).

*DEAD*
...

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Amanu makes his way across the room, affording the stone wall to protect  his side as he strikes out against the purple raider with his rapier, grazing him in his left shoulder for *2*.

*R1T13:* The kitchen door opens, revealing Darkhelm.

*R1T10-5:* Green comes around from the north, short sword bared but with shortbow in off hand. Blue comes into view and shoots at Tenzei. Amanu sees Brown arriving around the SE corner of the mid-room fireplace, putting his shortbow away with his short sword out.

*Round One Ends, Round 2 begins ...

R2T22:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (11:13). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (13:13). Short sword readied, but carrying shortbow.
Blue Raider: 6. (13:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows.
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD*
...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* With the door securely barred (hopefully), Tenzei dashes low and fast to  the aid of Amanu.  Years of training providing surety to his step as he  turns into a falling axe kick to the further foe, hitting him in his lower right arm for *12*.

*R2T21-16:* Purple puts his bow in his off-hand, pulls out his short sword, and stabs Amanu in his right calf for *4*. Red steps up and shoots at Tenzei with a wild shot that seems to put the man in some type of duress.

*R2T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Raiders in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. Charged!
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (11:13). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (13:13). Short sword readied, but carrying shortbow.
Blue Raider: 6. (11:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows.
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Amanu curses the sudden assault, but continues his attack and lashes out once again with his rapier, striking the man in the chest for *7*. 

*R2T13:* Darkhelm steps out of the kitchen, closes the door behind her, and surveys the current battle.

*R2T10-5:* Green stabs Amanu in the lower back for *5*. Blue takes out his short sword and stabs Tenzei in the upper right arm for *4* before taking a step west. Brown tries to stab Amanu from around the corner.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tenzei, your life link activates on Amanu; Amanu *heals 5* as Tenzei takes *5*. Tenzei recovers from his previous that had made him vulnerable to Blue's attack. Tenzei, what do you do? Blue is your antagonist, but Amanu is flanked; you're also pretty sure that your life link is going to activate again in a few seconds from the wounds Amanu had received.

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (4:13). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand.
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (13:13). Short sword readied, but carrying shortbow.
Blue Raider: 6. (11:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand.
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* "*QI ZHONG!* *Jiù jiù wǒ**!*"  Tenzei yells  in Tian.  Once again, he directs his chi inwards at a moments notice and  heals some of his wounds (*5 healing*).  Then he strikes hard and fast at the foes  nearest to himself. A left fist strikes Green in the xiphoid process for *7 + stunned*, knocking the air out of him hard enough that he drops both his bow and sword. A rising right fist hammer blows Blue in the left shoulder with a crunch for *8*.

*R3T21-16:* Purple sidesteps to now flank Tenzei with Blue, but Tenzei blocks. Red steps up, takes out his sword, and Tenzei just barely deflects the swordarm.

*R3T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
Purple Raider: 21. (4:13). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand.
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand; Short sword in hand. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (6:13). STUNNED til R4T22!!! Dropped both weapons.
Blue Raider: 6. (3:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand.
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Continuing to focus his attacks on one target at a time he lashes out once more towards the raider. This time he stabs way low, hitting Purple in his Achilles heel for *7 + 1 DEX + 1/2 speed*, dropping the man.

*R3T13:* Darkhelm looks over at the raiders to the north of Tenzei. She raises her arm, showing her lightless palm, and a beam of black energy fires out to hit Blue in the head for *11*. The man drops, and the nature of the wound she inflicted was nothing like you've ever seen before. Where she struck on his face, there is a nasty wound, and it seems like part of the head and hair where he was struck turned to dust or ash or some type of floating particulate residue that floats to the floor. It isn't the most dramatic type of energy or effect, and yet there is something horrific about it. While the lightning lash she has used in the past seems more destructive, this attack is more disturbing.*Spoiler: Visual*
Show

A good sense of the visual is when people in _Avengers: Endgame_ "depixelated" into dust, though in this case it is only a much smaller part of a person, wounding rather than wholesale maiming or disintegrating.
She also seems to Amanu to be quite trained in CQB ranged combat.

*R3T10-5:* Green is stunned. Brown steps in, hoping he would flank, and not realizing that his ally (Green) is stunned. He attacks Amanu, but the vanaran deflects masterfully.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Tenzei suffers *5* even as Amanu *heals 5*. Tenzei, what do you do?

Red on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
 Purple Raider: 21. (-3:13; 12:13 DEX, half speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand. DYING!!!
Red Raider: 16. (13:13). 19:19 arrows, shortbow in hand; Short sword in hand. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (6:13). STUNNED til R4T22!!! Dropped both weapons.
 Blue Raider: 6. (-9:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand. DYING!!
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Third verse, same as the first...and second.  As Tenzei prepares, he feels the warmth of his gods' grace deep within.  "*The blessings of Qi Zhong are at my back!  You are outnumbered!*"   Tenzei barks.  Then he whirls into a spinning double roundhouse kick.   The first moves quicker and he uses the impetus of this strike to spin  over his first target (whom he did not strike, being blocked by the stunned man's padded armor) and strikes at the one behind instead. This second  kick releases what feels almost like a burst of wind as a sound like  the whip-crack of a long sinuous tail echoes throughout the small room. Even though the man attempt to block with his shield, Tenzei had gotten inside and kicked his shield hand for extraordinary pain, causing 6 + stunned, proving that you don't have to hit a vital to temporarily shut a man down.  Red drops his bow and sword.

*R4T16:* Red is stunned ...

*R4T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
 Purple Raider: 21. (-4:13; 12:13 DEX, half speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand. DYING!!!
Red Raider: 16. (7:13). 19:19 arrows. Dropped shortbow and short sword. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!! STUNNED til R5T22!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (6:13). Dropped both weapons.
 Blue Raider: 6. (-9:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand. DYING!!
Brown Raider: 5. (13:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Amanu turns toward the brown bandit, and jabs out at the man's foolish  attempts to engage him when the tide of battle is clearly changing. That jab hits the man in the side of the groin for *5*. 

*R4T13:* Darkhelm steps up next to Tenzei, points to Brown, and a black beam grazes the man's chest for *6* of that strange effect.

*R4T10-5:* Green is in the absolute worst place to be and attempts to withdraw to the north. Tenzei, still having focused on power striking, fails to have the accuracy to penetrate the man's padded armor as he goes, though Green stops once he gets past Red. Badly wounded as he is, Brown's desperation helps him as he succeeds on a draw cut on Amanu's right hand for *2*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* With that last cut on Amanu's hand, it is just enough for Tenzei to sacrifice *5* to give *5 healing* to Amanu. Tenzei, what do you do?

Red on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
 Purple Raider: 21. (-4:13; 12:13 DEX, half speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand. DYING!!!
Red Raider: 16. (7:13). 19:19 arrows. Dropped shortbow and short sword. Fumble Effect til R5T16!!! STUNNED til R5T22!!!
* For 3 rounds, you take an additional -2 penalty on ranged attacks for each ally in melee combat with your target. 
** Recover:* Spend a standard action to make a Perception check DC 20.  This removes the attack penalty.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (6:13). Dropped both weapons.
 Blue Raider: 6. (-10:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand. DYING!!
Brown Raider: 5. (2:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Having now finished speaking his truly florid and over exaggerated boast  Tenzei makes good on his promises and attempts to beat the high holy  heck out of the partially conscious figure before him.  As he raises his  fist to strike Tenzei feels the pull of the soul link once more and  lets the part of his mind that regulates his chi bleed a little more  into his extremities; flushing himself with light and vitality for *5 healing*. Tenzei sees that he better hurry as Red is once more battle-focused he chops his hand against Red's elbow to cause it to bend the wrong way for *11*. The man begins to fall but the second punch is already there to break his ulna in an open fracture for that sprays blood from the lower brachial artery as he falls.

*R5T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. RS. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
 Purple Raider: 21. (-5:13; 12:13 DEX, half speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand. DYING!!!
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
Green Raider: 10. (6:13). Dropped both weapons.
 Blue Raider: 6. (-10:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand. DYING!!
Brown Raider: 5. (2:13). Short sword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
DEAD: Red (19 arrows).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Amanu smirks at the bandit before him and lets loose another strike, striking the man in the belly for *3*. The man slumps to his feet, and then falls over. 

*R5T13:* Darkhelm steps over Blue's fallen form for a clear shot that hits Green in the lower left arm for *7*, dropping the last active opponent.

*Combat Over, but Initiative Continues ...*

*R6T22:* Tenzei, no more active opponents. What do you do?

Amanu on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. Dragon Stance. 
*  Life Link: Amanu (will activate), Drina, Griss.
 Purple Raider: 21. (-5:13; 12:13 DEX, half speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short sword in hand. DYING!!!
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.
 Green Raider: 10. (-2:13). Dropped both weapons. DYING!!!
 Blue Raider: 6. (-12:13). Shortbow in hand; 19:20 arrows. Short sword in hand. DYING!!
 Brown Raider: 5. (-2:13). Short sword in hand. DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
DEAD: Red (19 arrows).

----------


## lostsole31

*Final Status of Trophy Room Raiders*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tenzei: 22. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina, Griss.
Amanu: 15. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Darkhelm: 13.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Drina: 20. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 18. DELAYING!!!
Griss: 17. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!

DEAD: Red (19 arrows). Blue (19 arrows).
 Purple Raider: 21. (-9:13; 12:13 DEX, half  speed until healed [DC 20]). 19:20 arrows, shortbow in hand; short  sword in hand. STABLE!!!
Green Raider: 10. (-3:13). Dropped both weapons. STABLE!!!
Brown Raider: 5. (-6:13). Short sword in hand. STABLE

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu doesn't hear anything, so he opens the door. As he turns the knob, he notices that the knob is exceptionally cold, this triggers his hair-trigger senses so that by the time he opens the door and sees a skeleton with a glowing blue light and ice riming it, he is ready!

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T31:* Amanu, there is some type of skeletal creature in front of you and a little farther in as well. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20.
Tenzei: 19. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Red Frost Skeleton: 11. (9:9).
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, death knell, & magic weapon_.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T31:* *"Unholy..."* Amanu's breath trails off as he  dives towards and past the creature in front of him hoping to evade  it's retaliation. With a leap he hops up onto the counter and with  another hop and skip leaps to the far counter. He spins around letting  loose a shimmering beam from his hand with a prayer and a flourish at  the skeleton in the doorway, hitting it in the lower spine for *2 PE*. 

*R1T19:* From the stairs, Lady Argentea sees the ape-man enter, but that the healer is now vulnerable on the stairs. She moves up the stairs and past Ten-Penny and Tenzei to stand in the doorway. She starts verbalizing defensive strategies from her position and around her as she gets into a fighting stance and two-hands Yuln's sword at the beastie with a battlecry that completely shatters the skeleton with a burst of cold rolling forth from it. Tenzei completely hides around the corner as the lady gets hit for *1 cold* from its death throes before the bones are blasted to nothingness. *"One more inside, to the southeast."*

*R1T19:* Tenzei, it looks like the lady opened up the way. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20.
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, death knell, & magic weapon_.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* "*Scuse me.  Yes, that way, thank you.*"  Tenzei squeezes past Argentea to try and find and pacify whatever  threat is to the southeast.  Seeing a revenant of suitable anathema to  fit the description he slides into a combat stance. He thrusts his knee towards center of mass, but he hits the void where lots of soft organs _would have been_ ... but only bones are part of this creature ... and his targeting is too short to pass through to the spine. 

*R1T18:* Drina, what do you do?  Do you go upstairs and take a starknife to things if possible?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20.
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, death knell, & magic weapon_.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Drina goes up the stairs, dagger in hand, but she is already winded by the time she stops behind the Lady Argentea. She could push in more, but she'd have no more steam to throw a dagger and can't really see in the room anyway.

*R1T10:* Ten-Penny darts past Drina, Lady Argentea, and Tenzei and hops up onto the table. The monster swings its broken scimtar at her, but Ten-Penny is quite nimble on the go. Ten-Penny crosses swords with the thing.

*R1T9:* The sound of a man's voice casting a spell is heard downstairs.

*R1T8:* Darkhelm's telepathic voice is heard by all...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Fellows*
Show

_"Creepy guy just appeared after sucking the life force out of one of the not-yet-dead bandits! Symbol of Norgorber, so probably evil."_
Drina sees a double of Darkhelm at the bottom of the stairs next to Darkhelm herself.
*"What was that?!"* shouts Lady Argentea.

*R1T7:* The monster and Ten-Penny continue to cross swords.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20.
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T31:* Amanu intones another blessing of nature and lets forth another ray of  positive energy from his hand at the remaining monstrosity, but Ten-Penny's presence on the table fouls his shot.

*R2T20:* *"You have this strange horror well in hand,"* says Lady Argentea. *"I shall go down and deal with Rohkar himself."*

The woman passes by Drina, Darkhelm, and Darkhelm's double. Drina (not the others) sees her walk right up to him. *"Rohkar Cindren! When you attacked my caravan, slaughtered my guards, and massacred my ladies-in-waiting, I gave you then the option to put up your sword. Even then, I showed mercy. You proved to me that you believe only in the right of might, losing the mercy I offered. I challenge you, and offer you no such avenue a second time."*

While those in the room don't see her, they definitely hear the woman's powerful voice issue her challenge.

*R2T19:* Tenzei, waves of supernatural cold billow out from the monster, doing *6 cold* to you. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage).
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Tenzei grits his teeth.  It felt colder in the room than it did outside  and he was sure that he didn't want to stay nearby for very long.  With  the same sort of desperation that sees people run the last few feet to  get out of the rain, or cross a street before the signaler turns away  Tenzei throws himself fist first towards the glowing bone'd fiend, but with armor and shield it pushes the man away and deflects his attacks.

*R2T18:* Drina, you have your dagger in hand. What do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage).
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Invisibility, magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Drina steps into the room, hoping to help. As she moves in, her magical armor is struck by a creepy ice-skeleton-thingy's broken scimitar. She quickly darts away from it, comes all the way around the room, and then threatens from the south.

*R2T10:* Ten-Penny takes *2 cold* from the icy chill of the monster. *"I don't know what this is, but it ain't natural!"* she exclaims, shivering. She stabs at it, and then even tries to bite it with her toothy maw as she nibbles on the outside of its old, broken wooden shield.

*R2T9:* Downstairs, a man's voice is heard casting a spell, followed by, *"Now kill that thing!"*

*R2T8:* Darkhelm's lightning lash is heard snapping, but not finding a target.

*R2T7:* Back in the room, the monster slashes wildly at Tenzei.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage).
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T31:* A third time Amanu invokes the aid of Nature to remove the blasphemous  presence launching yet another ray of positive energy at the creature, but misses.

*R3T20:* Lady Argentea is calling tactics downstairs to Darkhelm. There's the sound of something metal clanging onto a floor.

*R3T19:* Tenzei, you take *4 cold*. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). Longsword yeeted!
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* "*Stop...Moving,*" Tenzei punctuates  each word with a fist.  It wasn't getting warmer and the portly  surgeon's fists were starting to feel like he'd been smashing a stone  wall. But that first fist smashes into the monster's chest, blasting it, to which it then explodes in freezing burst that does *1 cold* to Tenzei, Drina, and Ten-Penny.

*R3T18:* Drina, no enemies in here now, but fighting downstairs. What do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). Longsword yeeted!
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.
Blue Frost Skeleton: 7. (9:9).

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* *"Brrr, I'm glad that's over.  Shall we go help the princess and Darkhelm?"*Drina says with a small shiver as she turns and sprints down the stairs, passing Darkhelm and her double, stepping over a body to be just out of reach of the Rohkar.

*"NOT a princess,"* Lady Argentea says as Drina shows.

*R3T10:* Ten-Penny jumps off the table to go downstairs, and tire-hops the fallen men but does not get in reach of Rohkar either.

*R3T9:* Rohkar concentrates on a spell, but Lady Argentea proves a terrifying foe and he loses his spell.

*R3T8:* Darkhelm sends her double as she then hustles around to flank Rohkar with ... herself.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). Longsword yeeted!
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T31:* Amanu rushes downstairs to engage the unseen foe, but with jumping off the table and bodies and allies at the bottom, he only gets to the bottom of the stairs.

*R4T20:* Lady Argentea steps away from Rohkar to pick up the longsword that she apparently yeeted at some point. During this time, she is calling out protective tactics for everyone.

*R4T19:* Tenzei, you are currently in Dragon Style, and all alone in the room. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). 
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. Dragon Style.
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Letting a slow breath escape from his lips with a shudder, Tenzei pulled  himself up into a relaxed stance.  _You know, this room wasn't so bad  when it was quiet._  He casts about for a place to sit for a moment.

He has only just begun to relax when a thought occurs to him.  Why would  such a creature be kept up here?  He stands up and looks around the  room to see if there's any rhyme or reason to this. 

An L-shaped table with many chairs takes up most of the floor space in this loft. A second smaller table sits near the entrance, and several windows look over the snowy grounds of the lodge. In the southwest corner, a large map hangs on the wall, opposite another door in the northeast wall.

*R4T18:* Drina, what do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). 
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. THP: 4. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Drina scans the room, looking for some way she can make a difference.   She pays particular attention to the bodies of the dead in hopes that  one of them was carrying some weapon more powerful than her little  dagger. First, she notes that one of the men that was only comatose is now dead. But they had short swords and bows readily visible.

*R4T10:* Ten-Penny races around the eastern side of the central fireplace and using the cover of the corner to the north comes out to threaten Rohkar with her short sword. *"Somebody step inna' flank with me!"*

*R4T9:* *"Traitor! I gave you saved you from the cold,"* hisses Rohkar as he stabs at her and their short swords clash. He steps out of the Darkhelm-twins flank and whatever Ten-Penny was trying to set up.

*"Yeah,"* quips Ten-Penny, *"outta' the..."*

*R4T8:* Darkhelm steps to the side to flank Rohkar with Ten-Penny. She - not her twin - lashes Rohkar right in the jaw with lightning for *32 electricity*!

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). 
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T31:* Amanu moves up and to the side to help box the man in while striking with his rapier into his left calf for *3*. 

*R5T20:* Lady Argentea gets into some type of defensive stance and steps north to flank with Amanu. With all the power she can muster she swings at the man but he deftly avoids the attack.

*R5T19:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 31. Rapier in hand.
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 20. Challenge Rohkar (+1 morale attack rolls, +4 damage). 
* Golden Lion Style (Ex):  1/rd, when an ally (other than herself) misses an attack vs. a foe they both flank, she can make an AOO vs. that opponent.
Tenzei: 19. 
*  Life Link: Amanu, Drina.
Drina: 18. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Dagger in hand.
Ten-Penny: 10. 
Rohkar Cindren: 9. _Magic weapon_. +2 STR and +1 CL for 10 minutes.
Darkhelm: 8. Coordinated Distraction TW feat til R8T20!!! 
* THP: 4 for 10 min.

*Coordinated Distraction* (Ex, TW):  When she (Argentea) & at least one ally w/ this feat threaten the same enemy, the enemy treats the DC to cast spells defensively as 2 higher for each threatening character w/ this feat. 
*  If she or her allies are incapable of taking an AOO vs. the target for any reason, the effects of this feat do not apply.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frozen skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu finds that even going as quickly as he is very dangerous. He slips  and slides, and just barely manages to catch himself from slipping,  falling, and sliding off into the bridge into the icy waters below.

*Surprise Round ...

S15:* Something small and bluish white flies out from the tree to block Amanu's passage across the bridge. It is flying, but at normal human walking height.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Amanu, you see a Small (TM) humanoid creature that has thin, leathery wings, small horns, and a mischievous smile ... as well as a stylish hat upon its head. It is currently blocking your way on the bridge. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 18. 
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16.
Izoze: 15.
Darkhelm: 14.
Ten-Penny: 13.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* As the bridge sways Amanu looks at the creature and steadies himself  with his tail as he raises his hands up in a show of peace. *"Ah, hello there."* his concentration split focusing on his balance. *"That is a lovely hat you have there."* He lowers a hand to hold on and steady himself. *"Is this your bridge?"* he questions the creature as politely as he can while trying to keep his footing.

*R1T18:* Lady Argentea, seeing diplomacy in action, delays ...

*R1T17:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Lady Argentea: 18. DELAYING ..
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16.
Izoze: 15.
Darkhelm: 14.
Ten-Penny: 13.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Wary of what happened the day before Tenzei tries to remain ready to  react and rush to Amanu's side if necessary, but to hopefully assist the  efforts at speaking nicely he pops a huge grin and a thumbs up. 

*R1T16:* Arthog, sensing something different, gives a low growl (delaying) ...

*R1T15:*  The creature flaps her wings to land, tilts her head to see past the monkeyman in front of her to the pack beyond. She also gives a disturbing grin, and mimics the thumbs up. She then straightens up to look at Amanu. She takes a breath as if she is about to speak, and then she breathes out an icy wind. Amanu was readied for treachery, and the tail he prepped pulls him close to the handholds as the rest of him then hangs on, and he only takes *1 cold*.

*R1T14:* *"Treacherous fey!"* Lady Argentea snaps as she dismounts and moves onto the first part of the bridge while readying her shield and getting out a javelin. *"Amanu, behind me!"*

*R1T13:* Darkhelm tepes to the party: _<*"It's an ice mephit; not a fey, but a creature from beyond our world and one of pure air, but bordering the plane of water where ice combines. It's body quickly heals in temperatures like this. Its cold breath carries a supernatural chill that is particularly painful to the living. Oh, and fire really hurts it."*>
_
She trudges through the snow to the south and aims her arm, a line of black energy striking the ice mephit in the right wing to do *2 disruption*, as little bits of the wing turn to an ashy dust and float off on the wind.

*R1T13:* Ten-Penny, what do you do? Note that the snow is difficult terrain. What do you command Arthog to do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale AC/ Will saves w/in Lady Argentea's aura.
Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (31:33). FH2 in cold environ.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin.
Darkhelm: 13.
Ten-Penny: 12.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* *"Arthog, stay!"* Ten-Penny  barks at Arthog; the last thing any of them needed was a bear trying to  fight on the bridge. She shoves the saddlebags free from her shoulders  and moves past Tenzei, drawing her crossbow, clomping as best she can  through the snow as she reloads it.

*R1T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale AC/ Will saves w/in Lady Argentea's aura.
Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (31:33). FH2 in cold environ.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin.
Darkhelm: 13.
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Seeing the treachery of the "mephit" and Darkhelm's instruction on its  vulnerability to fire, Drina immediately begins vocalizing words of  magic while taking sand from her pouch, throwing it towards the far end  of the bridge as she finishes the spell.  Sand begins to spread from a  point right in front of Amanu in the middle of the bridge, smoking with  gouts of flame rising from it.  As the burning sand falls on each side  of the bridge, steam rises from the icy river where it lands. 

At the completion of the spell, Drina yells, *"Back off, Amanu!"* 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Amanu, what do you do? The sand is about a foot deep where you are on the bridge, though much is spilling out the sides and through the cracks of the bridge. Still, it changes it from one type of difficult terrain to another, but this one already feels warm underfoot and threatens to burn you!

Tenzei on deck, Ice mephit in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (31:33). FH2 in cold environ.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13.
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei mutters, *"Hmph.  Well that's ...."*
*
R2T22:* At the repeated insistence of his allies, Amanu carefully steps out of the sand towards the edge of the bridge, the sand actually helping his standing stability.* "That better not set the bridge on fire!"* he calls as he moves. He then utters some words and launches a ball of acid at the flying creature, hitting her in the groin for *2 acid*.

*R2T17:* *"... rude."* Tenzei, what do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. 
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (29:33). FH2 in cold environ.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13.
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Tenzei resolves that violence is the currently selected solution to this  predicament.  Taking the now familiar stance called "The Dragon's Tail  Sweeps the River Dry," he hums a soft tune and a sense of warmth and  security ignites within his core as he casts a spell, intoning the prayers, mystic hand symbols, and even a bit of ephemera found in his pouch. Almost insolently he gestures towards  the blue figure and beckons them closer, for the bridge is smoking and doesn't appear to be a reliable place of footing.  

*R2T15:* The creature's wounds begin to knit, though slowly (*FH2*), the icy air helping it despite its stance upon hot sands. She simply takes wing again, getting 5' off of the bridge's level and moving southwards over the gorge. She concentrates midair and returns the favor of a spell at Drina. A bolt of arcane force hits Drina's left elbow for *2 force*.

*R2T14:* Lady Argentea smiles as her quarry and her ally have separated. She gets into a shield-focused combat stance, but the steam rising from the gorge, the heights, the movment of Timber Creek below, and her strange opponent foul her wits as her javelin goes wild ... lost into the creek. She seems a bit off, and recognizing herself as a liability, she pulls back and takes out another javelin while still panting out defensive strategries to those nearby. *"I just realized in this strange place, that all of my training never prepared me for so bizarre a battlefield nor enemy. I apologize for my lack of puissance."*

*R2T13:* Darkhelm is inscrutable as she stands still for several seconds ...

*R2T12:* Ten-Penny, you have a loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (29:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. 
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Ten-Penny levels the crossbow at the creature, aiming just below the ridiculous hat, and fires .... and grins as she sees the bolt strike for a light crit in her chest for only *1 mod*. Seeing her weapon do so little damage with such a great shot, that grin is brief indeed.

*R2T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (29:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. 
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Drina eases herself towards the edge, thinking it is a bank, but getting to the edge next to Darkhelm and realizing it is no easy bank, but a 30' drop down the cliff to the icy waters below! She recognizes that she is too far away for burning hands to be of use now that she couldn't get as close as desired. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, ice mephit in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (29:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. 
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Amanu continues to chant words and hurls another acid globlet into the creature's belly for *1 acid*. 

*R3T17:* Tenzei, the mephit didn't take the bait. What do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Amanu: 22. 
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (28:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. 
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* *"Everyone. Back. Up!"* the  uncharacteristically terse Tenzei barks, and to everyone's shock, there is a power in his voice. Following his own suggestion , he slowly begins retreating from the bridge.  He adopts an unusual  posture where his right leg is held directly above his head.  Almost as  if he were showing off his most squishy bits to the icy hatter floating  above the stream. 

*R3T15:* The ice mephit - whose wounds slowly knit (*FH2*) - charges Amanu, completely taking him by surprise and knocking him clear off the bridge. He disappears into the icy gorge and the freezing waters below of Red Run Gorge 50' below (*10 NL + 12 lethal*). The ice mephit might just look more surprised than the rest of the party.

*R3T14:* Lady Argentea gives a yell of anguish ... a yell so primal at the likely loss of a fellow comrade-in-arms that all of you are given a momentary bloodlus. She throws her javelin with all the fury she can muster, striking it in the elbow for *7 mod*. She takes out another javelin.

*R3T13:* Darkhelm's head declines forward and looking southeast, seeming to track Amanu before she lifts her head back and tepes to the group. _*<"I saw him hit the water, but not come to the surface. The rapids move very swiftly. It only took a split-second for my feeling of protection given to him to be lost. He will be instantly enervated by the water's temperatures. I do not suspect him to survive....">*_

And here she looks to the ice mephit as the sky darkens around Darkhelm, with her gathering power, and you get the feeling she has included the ice mephit. _*<"...nor, creature, do I suspect you to survive us.">*_

Smoke fills the sky around you, sparks and fire falling from the heavens in a constant rain. About you, carried on the winds, are embers from an unseen fire. Darkhelm seems to direct some of those embers to coalesce into a ball that falls down and hits the mephit squarely for *9 bludgeoning + 9 fire + burning*! The mephit squeals in pain and horror as the flames somehow engulf a creature made of ice. Darkhelm stalks right up to the edge of the bridge while lightning plays along her hands, the static of the ash and embers building. _*<"But if you do, tell your masters that I bring the Conflagration, and summer will reclaim itself.">*_

*R3T12:* Ten-Penny, your crossbow is unloaded. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. DISORIENTED in 10' deep water of rapids. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (26 rounds). SUFFER Hypothermia!!!
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
* *Ready* Action to Attack the "Mephit" with an axe kick should it miraculously decide to come into melee range.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (17:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. Charged.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Ten-Pennys frustration at her spoiled shot turns to anger as Amanu  plummets off the bridge. She draws her dagger  plinking another shot  with the crossbow seems insufficient for the bloodlust shes feeling   and hurls it at the mephit. On any other day, the toss might have failed, but Lady Argentea's wrath is infectious, and that dagger strikes against the ice mephit's right wing for *1 mod*. 

*R3T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. DISORIENTED in 10' deep water of rapids. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (26 rounds). SUFFER Hypothermia!!!
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
* *Ready* Action to Attack the "Mephit" with an axe kick should it miraculously decide to come into melee range.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (16:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. Charged.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *"Let's see how you do with some of your own magic thrown your way!"* Drina seethes as she casts a spell. Two arcane bolts shoot forth from her fingers to hit the ice mephit for *7 force*. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Amanu, you are disoriented, underwater, in rapids, and holding your breath. Roll a Fort save. What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll the Fort save first, which is against possible hypothermia. It won't stop your actions, but may modify them.

Then, you are disoriented. This is the underwater version of being prone, which means you can't move meaningfully until you take a MA to right yourself.

Then, pretty much anything you do at this point is going to be a Swim check, which you may roll.

Tenzei on deck, Izoze in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. DISORIENTED in 10' deep water of rapids. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (26 rounds). SUFFER Hypothermia!!!
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
* *Ready* Action to Attack the "Mephit" with an axe kick should it miraculously decide to come into melee range.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (9:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. Charged.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Amanu tries to brace himself against the cold as he struggles to  determine which way is up in the chaos of the rapids. He does his best  to swim towards some obstacle to hold onto, a rock or tree limb,  anything to help steady himself and allow him a moment to gather his  wits and breath. His fur helps him against the cold, but he is tumbled all about in the water, no longer quite disoriented, but finding himself along the bottom and moving very quickly downstream with the powerful current. He isn't in the current long, however, when Amanu - who has yet to suffer hypothermia- realizes that he is now out of Darkhelm's realm of protection.

*R4T17:* Tenzei, you no longer feel linked to Amanu. What do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (24 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 16).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
* *Ready* Action to Attack the "Mephit" with an axe kick should it miraculously decide to come into melee range.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (9:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. Charged.
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_.
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Tenzei doesn't spare time for words as his companion is knocked into the  air.  This certainly looked like a job for Medicine!  He bolts to the  side of the gorge to see if he can see Amanu's broken corpse or not, but he cannot any sign of him. If he were to continue south along the cliff here, it would be extremely treacherous, as a large shrub is in the way. Beyond that, the area by the cliff has dangerous overhanging snow and very deep drifts that would end up being almost prohibitive in movement, as well as other dangers of overhanging vegetation to manage and the possibiiity of snow subsiding and sending him into the gorge as well.

*R4T15:* The ice mephit screams while its on fire (*4 fire*), though that is offset by its fast healing in the cold weather (*FH2*). She drops to the deck and rolls around, successfully putting out the flames, but now prone.

*R4T14-13:* Lady Argentea delays as Darkhelm's storm powers increase in her and she guides down another flaming ball of ash that the mephit rolls out of the way of.

*R4T12:* Ten-Penny, what do you do? The mephit is prone.

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (24 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 16).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (7:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. PRONE!!!
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded). RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Seeing an opportunity as the creature falls almost within arm's reach,  Ten-Penny takes a step out to the bridge's first planks as she draws  Rohkar's sword, and stabs at the mephit with an angry curse, hitting her in the head for *4 mod*.

*R4T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (24 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 16).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (3:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. PRONE!!!
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Drina, seeing no way to take advantage of the prone imp, slowly makes  her way back to the foot of the bridge and unleashes two more bolts of  force that strike the mephit for *10 force*, causing it to go limp. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Amanu, roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia. What do you do (which probably involves making one or more Swim checks)?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (24 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 16).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (-7:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. PRONE!!! DYING!!!
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Struggling against the cold, Amanu continues to try to find something to hold onto to drag himself out of the river. He continues to succeed against the cold, but still is underwater bouncing off of things rather than being able to hold onto them. 

*R5T17:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (22 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 17).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Tenzei: 17. Dragon Style. _Firebelly_ til R32T17.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (-7:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. PRONE!!! DYING!!!
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. 
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Tenzei backs up from the cliff edge and bolts southwards he will  continue this until he is able to find a way down to the river below as  he continues his frantic search for his charge.  If he cannot save  Amanu, he'll at least recover their body and see it properly laid to  rest.

*R15T15:* The mephit's wounds begin knitting (*FH2*).

*R5T14:* *"See that creature to Pharasma, Ten-Penny,"* orders Lady Argentea. *"We can't afford to have scouts reporting on us."*

She then calls to Tenzei, who is still visible. *"Gods' speed, Tenzei! We will wait for you here."*

*R5T13:* Darkhelm delays ...

*R5T12:* Ten-Penny, what do you do?

Drina, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (22 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 17).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Izoze: 15. (-5:33). FH2 in cold environ. Can't breathe til R5T15. PRONE!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* She cast _magic missile_ this hour.
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11. 

*OFF MAP*
Amanu, Tenzei.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* *Done,* Ten-Penny replies. She  kneels over the limp mephit, seizing its head with one hand to bare its  neck, and slides her sword swiftly across its throat. A clearish-blue liquid gushes out until the initial gush and flow begin to diminish and the pumping of the action of where the arteries were cut cease to pump, indicating the deed is done. 

*R5T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu, while you wait ... please roll a Fort save, a Ref save, and then depending on how frantic you wish to be ... one or two Swim checks.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (22 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 17).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11. 

*OFF MAP*
Amanu, Tenzei. Izoze.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Drina, seeing the mephit down and Amanu disappearing in the frozen river, concentrates and calls upon her familiar to manifest, *"Alexandru, fly down the river and keep Amanu in your sight.  I will be following with Tenzei."* 

Though she took a little time getting her familiar on task, she begins following after Tenzei.

*R5T10:* Alexandru ... a white hare ... now has red draconic wings and goes flying into the gorge.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T22:* Struggling in the current, Amanu tries to find something to grab onto,  but hopes to bide his time until an opportunity presents itself. He is just barely fighting off the cold water. His head slams against a rock for *4*, staggering Amanu and he swims so badly from getting tossed that he is tumbled along the bottom of the rapids for *6 NL*, his world goes black.

*Out of Initiative...*

Tenzei and Drina are trying to navigate their way, and little Alexandru is flying.

Darkhelm and Lady Argentea are going to stay at the bridge. 

Ten-Penny, do you go racing as you will after the others, or stay at the bridge in Darkhelm's weather protective aura?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 HEROES: +2 morale attack/damage til R4T14.
Amanu: 22. He is currently underwater. Air Remaining (22 rounds). Depth: 10' (bottom). Roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia (DC 18).
*  _Shrink item_ on his musket (with loaded powder and bullet) will last six days hence.
Arthog: 16. DELAYING!!!
Lady Argentea: 14. Shield and javelin. _Stance of the defending shell_. DELAYING!!!
* HEROES: Defensive Aegis, 10' (+1 morale bonus to AC and Will saves).
Darkhelm: 13. DELAYING!!!
Ten-Penny: 12. Crossbow in hand (unloaded); short sword in hand. RS.
Drina: 11. 
Alexandru: 10. Dragon's Wings til R15T10.

*OFF MAP*
Amanu, Tenzei. Izoze.

----------


## lostsole31

Finally, Ten-Penny will have to cast a spell that shrinks Arthog down  into a tiny miniature statuette of itself before she picks it up and  collects it, then crosses as carefully as others have done ... at a very  slow 5' per round. In time, the rest of the party - Tenzei and Drina -  do the same. Finallly, Lady Argentea crosses alone as all others have  done, and then verbally guide her horse across the bridge. The horse  balks at first, but finally comes across.

As the party prepares  itself and leaves the bridge, the gorge, the site of Amanu's effective  death, and the backdrop of High Sentinel Lodge behind ... you enter  deeper into the frozen section of the Border Wood for whatever trials  await you.



Even  with new snow, there's been enough traffic between the lodge and points  beyond that a furrow in older snows was made, making the trail  ridiculously easy to follow. As the PCs approach the Somir Valley, the  temperature drops even more, and only Darkhelm's strange powers keep all  living creatures from feeling the false winter's bite.

You're  not on this trail very long before you get to an area where the forest  stands deathly quiet. Even the wind has grown still as snow softly falls  through the stark branches overhead. Tracks, human in size but oddly  misshapen, mar an otherwise unblemished trail through the trees. There  is a crunching of snow down trail, and the party sees two Qadirans by  way of garb, but the garb is for summer - as one _should_ expect,  of course. The two Qadirans turns to face the party.
*
Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Ten-Penny, even from this distance, you can tell that these guys are no longer among the living .. but they _are_ among the moving as they turn to face you with broken, ancient scimitars and shields and rusted chain. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battl Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
Drina: 24.
Lady Argentea: 24.
Qadiran (Blue): 20. (9:9).
Moorgram: 17.
Alexandru: 16.
Tenzei: 14.
Darkhelm: 9.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* *"Undead ones,"* Ten-Penny calls to the others as she moves abreast of Moorgram, *"looks like they've seen us."* She crouches and puts the figurine to the frozen ground, speaking a word that returns it into Arthog's normal form. "*Stay close*," she tells the reanimated bear. 

*R1T23:* Drina, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
Drina: 23.
Lady Argentea: 22.
Qadiran (Blue): 20. (9:9).
Moorgram: 17.
Alexandru: 16.
Tenzei: 14.
Darkhelm: 9.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).
Arthog: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"I'm going to get a little more mobility,"*  Drina says, pulling a pinch of hair from her spell pouch.  She intones  in the language of magic, making arcane gestures with the hair in  hand... and a horse appears wearing full tack.  *"This should help a bit,"* she says, putting her foot in the stirrup and climbing up on her conjured steed. 

*R1T22:* From astride her horse, Lady Argentea gets into a certain type of focused combat "stance" (albeit from the saddle of a horse). Lowering her lance as she rolls forward, she moves west across the difficult, snowy terrain.

*R1T20:* One of the distant Qadirans (Blue) closes to meet the cavalry coming its way.

*R1T17:* Moorgram, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (6 hours).
Drina: 23.
* _Mount_ (6 hours).
Lady Argentea: 22. _Stance of the defending shell_.
Qadiran (Blue): 20. (9:9).
Moorgram: 17.
Alexandru: 16.
Tenzei: 14.
Darkhelm: 9.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).
Arthog: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Moorgram advances forward, angrily intoning long and sturdy words as he  makes his way alongside the Lady Argentea and hefting his axe.

*R1T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (6 hours).
Drina: 23.
* _Mount_ (6 hours).
Lady Argentea: 22. _Stance of the defending shell_.
Qadiran (Blue): 20. (9:9).
Moorgram: 17.
Tenzei: 14.
Darkhelm: 9.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).
Arthog: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* For the majority of the morning, Tenzei has been understandably morose.   Now faced with yet more unethical horrors and tribulations, he flies well  and truly off the handle.  *"No More Friends Dying!"* he roars and hurls himself at the armed and threatening shape, instinct  and training taking him over the snow and past his allies with a sense  of grace that is only sorta' appropriate for his husky form - the charge  resembling something between a dragon and a barrel of mead. He turns his body at the last minute to put all of his weight to drive an elbow into the monster, though it does manage to intervene the center of mass with an arm, that's just not enough as Tenzei completely topples the undead ... which in turn explodes in a wave of cold energy.

Though Tenzei rolled away from the blast, he realizes his elbow took *6 cold* from contact with the now-destroyed undead. Looking around, he just sees a large blasted section of ash and snow where it had been standing.

*R1T9:* Darkhelm begins build up energy within herself, and releases the conflagration as before as the wind now carries ash and embers. Appearing about her feet is interesting, and obviously magically created, footwear. She then hustles forward at full speed, completely unhindered by the snow, though evoking more grace than her humble monk friend.

*R1T7:* The Qadiran moves forward to attack Darkhelm, now the closest target, but misses.

*R1T6:* Arthog delays, waiting for Ten-Penny to move to keep up with her.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Ten-Penny, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (6 hours).
Drina: 23.
* _Mount_ (6 hours).
Lady Argentea: 22. _Stance of the defending shell_.
Qadiran (Blue): 20. (9:9).
Moorgram: 17.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Style. Charged (-2 AC).
Darkhelm: 9. Conflagration active.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).
Arthog: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24-23.5:* Ten-Penny startles as the skeleton bursts apart, then hustles forward as  quickly as her short, strong legs can push through the snow. *Cmon Arthog.* 

Arthog follows.

*R2T23:* Drina, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Moorgam in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (6 hours).
Arthog: 23.5.
Drina: 23.
* _Mount_ (6 hours).
Lady Argentea: 22. _Stance of the defending shell_.
Moorgram: 17.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Style. Charged (-2 AC).
Darkhelm: 9. Conflagration active.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frost skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Drina clucks to her horse and rides forward through the party, sending her thoughts to Darkhelm.

*R2T22:* With as much power as she can must and with an angle to deal with getting around stabbing an empty rib cage, Lady Argentea thrusts her spear with as much power as she can muster. She smashes her spear in seemingly the least-bone-inhabited part of the body ... the lower spine ... but contact is brutal and solid as she does more than enough to break the back and destroy the skeleton. Cold bursts outwards. Lady Argentea protects herself with her shield to only take *1 cold*, and Darkhelm uses the horse to minimize (also *1 cold*), but Lady Argentea's mount just sucks it up tough-horse style and takes nothing. 

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (6 hours).
Arthog: 23.5.
Drina: 23.
* _Mount_ (6 hours).
Lady Argentea: 22. _Stance of the defending shell_. Shortspear and shield.
Moorgram: 17.
Tenzei: 14. Dragon Style. Charged (-2 AC).
Darkhelm: 9. Conflagration active.
Qadiran (Red): 7. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Frost skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

As Ten-Penny searches, she notes that the turned earth was not because of something external, but internal. Then, she sees one of the roots of this small tree move slightly.

*Begin Surprise Round!*

*S24:* Ten-Penny, you look up to see the small (Medium-sized) fir tree looking down at you with a malicious smile!! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. 
Lady Argentea: 21. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration inactive.
Drina: 20. SURPRISED!
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22).
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (22:22).
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S24:* She keeps her face impassive, as if looking at just another tree, and  makes a motion as though pass on by. But her hand closes on the hilt of  her sword. *"Stay sharp, crew,"* she says nonchalantly. 

*S23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. 
Lady Argentea: 21. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration inactive.
Drina: 20. SURPRISED!
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22). Feinted by Ten-Penny.
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (22:22).
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S23:* Tenzei moves to Ten-Penny's side and whispers, *"I shall do .."*

*S22:* *"Have a care!"* shouts Lady Argentea as she closes with spear and shield ready on her horse.

*S21:* Darkhelm's warning is heard telepathically, *<"Keep back!">* even as the sky darkens around the party, and sparks and ash fall from above. She directs one particular dense ball of ash to strike the tree towards the back, successfully hitting it for *2 mod +* *4 mod fire*.

*S17-16:* Red animates and swings a branchy fist at Arthog, and Blue trudges through the snow, its roots ripping out of the ground like so many wood-tentacled pseudopods.

*S9:* Moorgram, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. 
Lady Argentea: 22. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration inactive.
Drina: 20. SURPRISED!
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22). Feinted by Ten-Penny.
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (16:22).
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S9:* Moorgram snarls and moves towards the moving trees, hefting his axe into his hands. He wanted to go northwest, but Lady Argentea's horse's rump is in the way.

*S7:* Arthog aroos angrily and bites at the tree in front of him for *9*.

*S6:* Gingey flits around on Moorgram's head, delaying but ready to fly away if directed...

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Red recovers from having been feinted by Ten-Penny. Ten-Penny, it's on now. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. 
Lady Argentea: 22. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration inactive.
Drina: 20. SURPRISED!
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22). Feinted by Ten-Penny.
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (7:22).
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* *"Good boy!"* Ten-Penny cries as Arthog bites one of the attacking trees. She draws her sword and stabs at its companion, but completely misses.

*R1T23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. 
Lady Argentea: 22. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration inactive.
Drina: 20. SURPRISED!
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22). Feinted by Ten-Penny.
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (7:22).
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Tenzei blinks at the sight that indeed the trees themselves were making their displeasure at his presence known. He plods along to come abreast of Ten-Penny, and taking his familiar  fighting stance, he attempts to punch the moving tree.  He winces at the  feeling of bark on knuckle with a far-away look in his eye. Unfortunately, this detachment doesn't serve, as the fear of pain has him slow his strike. He solid punches against the bark of the tree, but lack of commitment nearly mashed his own knuckles.

*R1T22:* Lady Argentea sees Tenzei's reticence. She gives a battle cry, *"For summer days in Taldor!"* even as she gives defensive advice to all (except Tenzei). She rears her horse and brings it down in a stamp as she thrusts her spear into the hard bark of the animate tree. Her spear doesn't penetrate, but the thrust is overcommitted and Lady Argentea badly bruises her muscles against her own spear haft for *1 STR*.

*R1T21:* Her power growing to its maximum, Darkhelm brings down another glowing ball of ash to strike Blue for *5 mod +* *7 fire*. This is enough to make Blue topple to the ground and catch on fire.

*R1T20:* Drina, you are mounted. You get over being gobsmacked. Lady Argentea's battle cry fills you with strength. What do you do?

Red on deck, Moorgram in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24.
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (22:22). Feinted by Ten-Penny.
 Blue Frost Fir: 16. (-5:22). BURNING!!! DYING!!!
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Drina, figuring it's safer to stay out of the tree's reach, points her  finger at it and says, "Pew Pew" in the language of magic, then watches  as the two silver streaks she unleashed fly unerringly and strike the  strange creature to strike for a total of *5 force*. 

*R1T17:* Red recoils from that strange magical strike and then slams Ten-Penny in the chest with a branchy fist for *4*, but also splattering Ten-Penny with a sticky resin.

*R1T16:* Blue burns for another *3 fire*.

*R1T9:* Moorgram, what do you do?

Arthog on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24. STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Red Frost Fir: 17. (17:22). 
 Blue Frost Fir: 16. (-9:22). BURNING!!! DYING!!!
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Moorgram trudges through the snow and swings his axe at the tree with all his force for *16*. He just barely manages to wrench his axe free, as the sticky resin on the tree threatened to hold his axe fast.

*R1T7:* Arthog bites at the tree, and then swipes it with his claw that breaks the tree in half, killing it instantly!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Ten-Penny, both trees are down, and you are covered in a sticky resin. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24. STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (-9:22). BURNING!!! DYING!!!
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* *"Bah!"* Ten-Penny curses as she tries  - and fails - to wipe off the resin with fistfuls of snow, before looking about to  make sure there aren't any more of the hostile trees approaching. 

*R2T23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24. STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (-9:22). BURNING!!! DYING!!!
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Tenzei does the only thing that seems natural while standing beside a  burning tree in the middle of a snowstorm and he crouches down to warm  his hands by the fire. "*This feels poetic.*" 

*R2T22-21:* Lady Argentea and Darkhelm drop out of initiative.

*R2T20:* Drina, what do you do?

Moorgram on deck, Arthog in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24. STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).
Blue Frost Fir: 16. (-9:22). BURNING!!! DYING!!!
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.


*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Drina rides up to the rest, carefully watching her surroundings for more strange creatures.  *"So, what weirdness will we encounter next?"*, she wonders aloud. 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg rolls til R2T22.
Ten-Penny: 24. STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Tenzei: 23. Dragon Stance.
Moorgram: 9.
Arthog: 7.
Gingey: 6. DELAYING!!!

Lady Argentea: 22. 1 STR damage. Shortspear and shield.
Darkhelm: 21. Conflagration active.
Drina: 20. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One...*

*R1T27:* Drina holds onto the reins of her horse for dear life as her magically summoned horse rears up in its own terror several times before taking off out of the maze and off-map.

*R1T26:*  Tenzei is likewise terrified and, seeing himself at the edge of the maze, bolts away from the faces in the ice as quickly as he can.

*R1T18:* Ten-Penny, you are scared, sure. But you don't go running off like Drina and Tenzei. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
* _Mount_ (5 hours). FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Tenzei: 26. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Ten-Penny: 18.   SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Moorgram: 16. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Lady Argentea: 13. Shortspear and shield. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Arthog: 8. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Gingey: 8. 
Darkhelm: 6. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* *"Arthog, stay."* She didn't want the bear running off in a third direction.

She turns in a circle, in case an attack is coming from one of the ice blocks. As she looks around, already the terrible images and sounds are fading.

*"These are as fake as the girl,"* she says. *"But  I'll bet the hut's got something to do with it. These blocks didn't  fall with the snow, and they're right on its doorstep."*  She moves toward the maze to the west, calling for Tenzi to come back.  

*R1T16:* Moorgram, you are also scared, but at least you have control of your rational thought like Tenzei. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
* _Mount_ (5 hours). FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Tenzei: 26. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Ten-Penny: 18.   SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Moorgram: 16. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Lady Argentea: 13. Shortspear and shield. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Arthog: 8. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Gingey: 8. 
Darkhelm: 6. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Moorgram snarls, takes a step to ready himself and swings his axe at the ice blocks, hoping to bring the tortured souls to rest.  To his likely amazement, the axe bites deep, and all the noises of the unquiet dead fade away ..... but not the effect they've already had on people's psyches (even if those people ... or horses) haven't had a chance to act out physically yet.

*R1T13:* Lady Argentea barely hangs on as her own horse bolts after Drina.

*R1T8-6:* Arthog is shaken, as is Darkhelm, but otherwise they hold their position. Gingey is the only one that is completely unaffected.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27-26:* Drinda isn't seen anymore, but her horse is heard screaming in terror to the northeast (off map) even as Tenzei continues pushing through the deep snow.

*R3T18:* Ten-Penny, you feel still feel shaken, even though Moorgram dispelled the dead somehow. What do you do?

Moorgram on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
* _Mount_ (5 hours). FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Tenzei: 26. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Ten-Penny: 18.   SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Moorgram: 16. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Lady Argentea: 13. Shortspear and shield. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Arthog: 8. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Gingey: 7. 
Darkhelm: 6. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Ten-Penny realizes that with people running off in all directions, it is silly for her to try to chase people down. Better they make their way back to regroup when they regain their wits. She still tries to deal with her own discomfort, and orders Arthog to heel. She begins walking through the snow to the southeast, as she doesn't want to tumble down the incline.

*R3T16:* Moorgram, what do you do? You are still shaken.

Lady Argentea on deck, Arthog in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
* _Mount_ (5 hours). FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Tenzei: 26. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Ten-Penny: 18.   SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Moorgram: 16. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Lady Argentea: 13. Shortspear and shield. FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: FRIGHTENED til R3T10!!!
Arthog: 8. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Gingey: 7. 
Darkhelm: 6. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* *"I said it was a trap."* Moorgram grumbles as he readies his axe and looks around, waiting for any indication of which direction would be best to head. 

*R3T13:* Lady Argentea is now off-map, not to be seen.

*R3T8:* Arthog hustles to catch up to Ten-Penny.

*R3T6:* *Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Ten-Penny, Moorgram*
Show

_"They'll regain their wits, as I have mine. We can wait for them instead of adding to the scatter. Just be on alert for screams of alarum."_
As her telepathy comes in, Ten-Penny and Moorgram that while uneasy, they are no longer physically trembling in fright themselves. Darkhelm moves in behind Arthog.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Drina, you are no longer frightened, but your horse ... needs to be controlled. Though magical fear likely has subsided, normal equine fear of danger has taken over. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 27. 
* _Mount_ (5 hours). 
Tenzei: 26. 
Ten-Penny: 18
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Moorgram: 16. TD.
Lady Argentea: 13. Shortspear and shield. 
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: 
Arthog: 8. 
Gingey: 7. DELAYING!!!
Darkhelm: 6. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Drina comes back to herself and realizes she had been magically made  afraid (or that what she tells herself, so as not to feel like she succumbed to normal mortal dread in the face of spooks).  Her summoned steed remains fearful, so Drina dismisses the  horse and steps up from the snow. 

*R4T26:* Tenzei, you manage to catch your wits. As you find where you are ... which is to the west of the main group of the party, you take quick stock of where you are. The trail continues through a narrow pass, descending south and west into an icy valley. An unusual pattern of lines is scratched into the fresh snow covering the trail at the edge of the clearing. What do you do?

And with that, we can come out of initiative ...

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S19:* As Moorgram intones the spell and detects magic in the direction of the doll, the doll's head slowly turns to Moorgram, as if to regard him ... and then starts to float straight up to a height of 20' off the level of the unroofed hut!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Drina, what do you do?

Moogram on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Endure elements_.
Moorgram: 21.
Darkhelm: 20. 
Thora Petska: 19.
Ten-Penny: 12.
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Lady Argentea: 11. Shortspear and shield. 
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: xx.
Gingey: 10.
Tenzei: 9. 
Arthog: 4. 


*DEAD/ OOC*
Red.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Seeing the doll rise and come towards them, Drina wastes no time and casts _magic missile_ at the creepy child's toy, but the arcane bolts fizzle as they get to her/it. *"I'm a bit tired of everything attacking us!"* 

*R1T21:* Moorgram, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Endure elements_.
Moorgram: 21.
Darkhelm: 20. 
Thora Petska: 19.
Ten-Penny: 12.
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Lady Argentea: 11. Shortspear and shield. 
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: xx.
Gingey: 10.
Tenzei: 9. 
Arthog: 4. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Gingey, it's not safe! To me!"* Moorgram calls as he focuses on the doll. *"There IS a child around here, now..."* he snarls. *"What do you want?"* 
*Spoiler: Moorgram*
Show

Every time you move your POV, even if portions of current and previous area overlap, your _detect magic_ resets. So, Round 1 again is completed with yes, there is magic in the area you are looking at ... upwards, towards the doll.

*R1T20:* Darkhelm easily moves ... more along, then through ... the snow, the magic of her spell or whatever is on her feet making itself obvious now, and she gets right up to the hut, "facing" upwards.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Group*
Show

_"We must destroy this thing. It is a guardian doll. It is susceptible to mental effects unlike most constructs. Its gemstone eye has the imprisoned soul of the child we likely saw, corrupted for another's use."_
As before Darkhelm simply relaxes her ever-present control over the powers of weather that ever work through her, and as before, she develops what she calls "The Conflagration" ... burning ash and embers as before. She calls down a flaming ball to strike the doll in the air with *3 bludgeoning + 7 fire*. It seemed that the flaxen hair and wooden body does not like the fire.

*R1T19:* *"Please, please don't let her hurt me!"* a sweet little old lady's voice calls out from the doll to Ten-Penny, even though its mouth doesn't move.

*R1T12:* Ten-Penny, roll a Will save. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Drina: 25. _Endure elements_.
Moorgram: 21. Roll a Wll save vs. _charm person_.
Darkhelm: 20. 
Thora Petska: 19. (30:40). _Charm person_ (1/3).
Ten-Penny: 12.
* STICKY RESIN (-2 penalty on attack & concentration checks until removed)!!!
* _Ant Haul_ (5 hours).
Lady Argentea: 11. Shortspear and shield. 
*  1 STR damage. 
*  Cavalier's Mount: xx.
Gingey: 10.
Tenzei: 9. 
Arthog: 4. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------

